# **2 Pump 4 Dump Installation**



## PLANETGETLOW

Okay.......here it goes fellas. Please keep in mind that this car is not being showed, hopped 50+ inches, or tryin' to clown other people. I'm doing this because I've always been around lolo's but have never built one. I just purchased my 64 this summer (03). 

This winter I am installing a 2 Pump 4 Dump Pro Hopper setup, a new interior, and a new system. You will not be seeing chrome blingin' all over the fuckin' place YET. Next winter I will disassemble the visible parts and rechrome!!!!

I started this link because I now live up north where there are NO lolo's rolling dros, which meant, I had to do ALOT of homework. I saved some images that helped me along the way and took pictures of techniques that I learned while doing this ALONE. 

I also want to give props to some people that helped me.......FIRST OFF, *"StreetSweepaz"*......not only has he helped me with ALL of the details, but he's drawn me some pictures by hand to help me get a better understanding..........Another shot out goes to "BadAss 64", "Veto213", and "64"........all of these homies answered all of my questions with no hesitation!!!!

Alright getting started........These first few images are schematics that I found that pointed me in the right direction














This shot basically shows the plumbing of the system











I will be doing a Coil Over for the Rear end with NO Chain bridge









Here's the pics that StreetSweepaz made for me which clarified alot of unanswered questions.....Thanks again homie!!!!
Front Coil Under









Rear Coil Over











I will be running 4 batts in one bay this summer









Here's a 2 Bay schematic if you run 2 bays instead of one









Here's a schematic I created










Here is the FRONT Pump plumbed.....Also note this is for ONE dump. I'm running 2 dumps










Here is the REAR Pump plumbed......Also note this is for ONE dump. I'm running 2 dumps










More to come........... 



Last edited by 1 LO 64 at Feb 27 2004, 11:08 AM


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Alright......Here's what I got in the mail from a LIL user "Cadillacart" right before Christmas.....





















Last edited by 1 LO 64 at Jan 22 2004, 09:52 AM


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

First thing I did was make sure all of the parts were there, we all know how shipping can be.

Then I plumbed the pumps/dumps. When doing this, if this is your first time like it was mine, make sure you get the check valves installed the correct way.


This image depict CORRECT check valve installation












These two images show both pumps dry plumbed



















Last edited by 1 LO 64 at May 7 2004, 02:06 PM


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

I decided to install the front cylinders first. I bought some 2 Ton coils from another user here on LIL "LDOGG"........ The coils were pre-cut to 4 turns....

I didn't need to remove the rims but decided to anyways to pack the wheel bearing and install new brake cylinders and brake pads.
I've already installed new lower Ball Joints and control arm bushings in the summer!!!! I will do uppers during this install.

All a person would've needed to do was remove the upper ball joint, which is what I did anyway.


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

After removing the old coils and shocks I marked the holes that needed to be drilled to accomodate the new cylinders.

BEFORE - You'll notice that the hole is offeset to the outer portion of the car and towards the rear of the car. This is to get it as far away from the upper control arm bar as possible.










AFTER


----------



## SCLA




----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by scla90044_@Jan 22 2004, 02:31 PM
> *  *


----------



## Skuce2

Ahh....Information Overload!   Sweet!


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by Skuce2_@Jan 22 2004, 04:29 PM
> *Ahh....Information Overload!   Sweet!*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Thanks........I hope it helps answer ALOT of the basic questions that I went through while going through the procedure. I'll keep adding more, probably after this weekend!

L8


----------



## veto213

damn homie u gettin there keep me updated on ya progress  an damn i would of loved 2 have all those diagrams when i first started mine


----------



## STREET SWEEPAZ

:thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## schmidt64

this is a DAMN good topic, keep it goin, i need these pics for my 64


----------



## veto213

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: i'll even post pics of mine this week when i start on my rear


----------



## SittinOn3

nice


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by schmidt64_@Jan 22 2004, 09:26 PM
> *this is a DAMN good topic, keep it goin, i need these pics for my 64*


----------



## Big Shizzle

nice 1 lo 64.....and you have one of the best avitars on the site. :biggrin:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by POISONIVY_@Jan 23 2004, 09:34 AM
> *nice 1 lo 64.....and you have one of the best avitars on the site. :biggrin: *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


thanks!


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Okay..I almost have the rear end completed.....I'll post some pics later today or tomorrow.

I have a question......I would like to start on my battery rack. I haven't purchased my batteries yet. Can I use a standard starter battery for measurements???????? I have 2 starter batteries out of my motorhome that would help, would these be close to the hydro batts dimensions???????????

L8


----------



## veto213

a homie did u get the rear installed hows shit comin


----------



## veto213

bump 



Last edited by veto213 at Jan 28 2004, 01:19 AM


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by veto213_@Jan 27 2004, 11:15 PM
> *a homie did u get the rear installed hows shit comin*


 I got the rear end put back together.....I installed all 3 new u-joints, new carrier baring, new pinion seal, welded the cups up and painted the axle. 

I also removed the fuel tank just for a little extra clearance AND becuase I ended up torching out the rear holes. I ended up going through 6 bits and only drilled 2 holes. So for those of you starting a project, make sure......1 you have REALLY good bits or 2 you torch the holes out. Once the tank was out, I flushed it and painted it too. I cleaned the fuel sensor and added some fresh fuel line. I was going to post some more images this week but I decided to wait until Monday so I'll have some more to post.

I'll also be removing the upper A-Arms in front and notching them out so they clear the cylinders. I didn't do that yet. 

This weekend I'll be routing the hoses, re-installing the drive line, and double-checking all the bolts that I might have missed. If my part comes in I can begin cutting/adjusting the springs and finish up the project!!!!

How's your coming along Veto.....any pics???? Post them here if you want, they'll contribute to others as well!!


----------



## {-_-}




----------



## veto213

damn homie u been workin ya ass off mine should be finished this weekend or early next week i'll post pics when i can get a camera


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by veto213_@Jan 28 2004, 09:09 AM
> *damn homie u been workin ya ass off mine should be finished this weekend or early next week i'll post pics when i can get a camera *


  

Cool Bro


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

****Update****

I removed the upper A-Arms to notch out the center portion so it doesn't rub when I dump the car. While having the A-Arm off, I will be wrapping it and installing new ball joints. NOTE - Upper Ball joints can be expensive. Local parts stores were selling them for approx $50 a piece. I went online (E-Bay) and found a set of 4 (Uppers & Lowers) for $50 SHIPPED.

I also notched out the center channel on the frame with a torch. I cut out approx. 6-8 inches so the drive-line won't rub, then I used a grinder to smooth the edges.

I also re-installed the fuel tank, Axle, drive shaft, and tightened misc. bolts and nuts. Pics coming Monday. I will now be waiting for the upper ball joints to come in next week before I can completely finish the install. I will be routing the hoses and making the rack this weekend.


----------



## veto213

damn homie good job :thumbsup:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by veto213_@Jan 30 2004, 10:49 AM
> *damn homie good job :thumbsup:*


 Shit is leaving me busted azz broke..........  

I just can't stand seeing her in a bunch of pieces though!!!!


----------



## STREET SWEEPAZ

*** i dont know what the hell is going on here -- Some damn thing wih "cookies" -- I dont even know what the hell them things really are .......

It keeps logging me out of here......????????????


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by STREET SWEEPAZ_@Jan 30 2004, 11:40 AM
> **** i dont know what the hell is going on here -- Some damn thing wih "cookies" -- I dont even know what the hell them things really are .......
> 
> It keeps logging me out of here......????????????*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## STREET SWEEPAZ

*** you can but the complete front suspension rebuild kit for $150 shipped -- from PST performance..... I bought mine from there ....... Comes with tie rod ends, upper & lower control arm bushings, sway bar bushings , rod links & bushings, upper & lower ball joints too............ Thats alot for what you pay for ...... 

*** You should cut your arms & extend them instead!!!!!! Make sure you exted them at the "Eras" -- they look the best that way !!!! 

Get them things sandblasted & send to me for some powdercoating ----I will do the chrome for you for $20!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## veto213

> _Originally posted by STREET SWEEPAZ_@Jan 30 2004, 01:50 PM
> **** you can but the complete front suspension rebuild kit for $150 shipped -- from PST performance..... I bought mine from there ....... Comes with tie rod ends, upper & lower control arm bushings, sway bar bushings , rod links & bushings, upper & lower ball joints too............ Thats alot for what you pay for ......
> 
> *** You should cut your arms & extend them instead!!!!!! Make sure you exted them at the "Eras" -- they look the best that way !!!!
> 
> Get them things sandblasted & send to me for some powdercoating ----I will do the chrome for you for $20!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


  damn homie i'll send mine 2 u for that much :biggrin:


----------



## STREET SWEEPAZ

Hey Veto, I will do them in reflective chrome powdercoat for that much as long as you pay for shipping ..... It was $15 to send a pair to Texas so , I couldnt imagine it being more than that...... LMK 

Here is a pic for 1LO, I was in hurry so .....


----------



## STREET SWEEPAZ

1 more pic....


----------



## veto213

nice diagram an sweepa u got a pm


----------



## veto213

heres sum pics of my front cylinders i still need 2 cut my a-arms back a lil 


















these pics is wit my car completely dropped


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by veto213_@Jan 31 2004, 06:05 PM
> *heres sum pics of my front cylinders i still need 2 cut my a-arms back a lil
> 
> 
> 
> these pics is wit my car completely dropped*


 Fuckin' great pics.......isn't it funny how the drivers side has less clearance than the passenger side.............Looks good homie, thanks for posting your images here. Did you get the back completed yet???????? 

L8


----------



## veto213

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64+Jan 31 2004, 08:35 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (1 LO 64 @ Jan 31 2004, 08:35 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--veto213_@Jan 31 2004, 06:05 PM
> *heres sum pics of my front cylinders i still need 2 cut my a-arms back a lil
> 
> 
> 
> these pics is wit my car completely dropped*


Fuckin' great pics.......isn't it funny how the drivers side has less clearance than the passenger side.............Looks good homie, thanks for posting your images here. Did you get the back completed yet???????? 

L8[/b][/quote]
naw im havin trouble findin sumone wit a good welder round here i got a mig welder but that shit wont hold


----------



## stankin85

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64+Jan 31 2004, 07:35 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (1 LO 64 @ Jan 31 2004, 07:35 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--veto213_@Jan 31 2004, 06:05 PM
> *heres sum pics of my front cylinders i still need 2 cut my a-arms back a lil
> 
> 
> 
> these pics is wit my car completely dropped*


Fuckin' great pics.......isn't it funny how the drivers side has less clearance than the passenger side.............Looks good homie, thanks for posting your images here. Did you get the back completed yet???????? 

L8[/b][/quote]
NO! HE'S A LAZY ASS!! :biggrin:


----------



## veto213

> _Originally posted by stankin85+Jan 31 2004, 09:51 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (stankin85 @ Jan 31 2004, 09:51 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by -1 LO [email protected] 31 2004, 07:35 PM
> *<!--QuoteBegin--veto213*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> *@Jan 31 2004, 06:05 PM
> heres sum pics of my front cylinders i still need 2 cut my a-arms back a lil
> 
> 
> 
> these pics is wit my car completely dropped*
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Fuckin' great pics.......isn't it funny how the drivers side has less clearance than the passenger side.............Looks good homie, thanks for posting your images here. Did you get the back completed yet????????
> 
> L8*
Click to expand...

NO! HE'S A LAZY ASS!! :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
:uh:


----------



## STREET SWEEPAZ

HA HA Haaaa.. BE-O-BE-T in the cupboards for sure in this thang...


Veto if your welder is a 220 volt or so -- you will be fine ...I would not reccomend welding that thick of steel with a 110-120 volt welder -- The penatration sucks .............. A welding shop could do it up for you in little time .... I dont know how much they charge for labor where your at but, It is kinda high here unless they are having a good day & give you a deal......


----------



## veto213

my welder a 110 i knew that wouldn't hold we tried it on the wagon we had 2 get a 220 but thats wut im doin right now tryin 2 get ahold of him or this other person i kno


----------



## stankin85

> _Originally posted by STREET SWEEPAZ_@Jan 31 2004, 09:09 PM
> *HA HA Haaaa.. BE-O-BE-T in the cupboards for sure in this thang...
> 
> *


 WHAT?


----------



## veto213

> _Originally posted by stankin85+Jan 31 2004, 10:27 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (stankin85 @ Jan 31 2004, 10:27 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--STREET SWEEPAZ_@Jan 31 2004, 09:09 PM
> *HA HA Haaaa..    BE-O-BE-T in the cupboards for sure in this thang...
> 
> *


WHAT?[/b][/quote]
:dunno:


----------



## STREET SWEEPAZ

> _Originally posted by veto213+Jan 31 2004, 07:37 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (veto213 @ Jan 31 2004, 07:37 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 31 2004, 10:27 PM
> *<!--QuoteBegin--STREET SWEEPAZ*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> *@Jan 31 2004, 09:09 PM
> HA HA Haaaa..    BE-O-BE-T in the cupboards for sure in this thang...
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> WHAT?*
Click to expand...

:dunno:[/b][/quote]
** INDIAN in the cupboard....... /// Instead of I am in the house or something like that.............. Its like this: I got bigger taters to top & trying to get some spuds for my gravy .......... Im tryin to get up on this thang like BBQ on chicken,So back your T-ruk up , & Thats what im T& a B....... ????? 

Never mind me -- it our own language & shit we got going on here man,,,


*** Oh yeah , "BE-O-BE" is my name ... "T" is for my last Initial ---- BOB_T <--------- You see???? :biggrin: 







Last edited by STREET SWEEPAZ at Jan 31 2004, 07:42 PM


----------



## STREET SWEEPAZ

** You guys like my avatar ????? Thats me aimin at ya guys with Lazer aim on my paintball gun...... :0


----------



## STREET SWEEPAZ

---- HA HA Haaaa......


----------



## veto213

:biggrin:


----------



## stankin85

> _Originally posted by STREET SWEEPAZ_@Jan 31 2004, 09:44 PM
> *** You guys like my avatar ????? Thats me aimin at ya guys with Lazer aim on my paintball gun...... :0*


 DUDE.......THATS JUST GAY. 










J/K :biggrin: who is the guy taking the pic getting ready to get shot in the balls?!






and i speak in code too...


 FO REAZZILE DIZZLE. I SPEAK IN CODE-IZZLE.....MY NIZZLE!


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by veto213_@Jan 31 2004, 08:17 PM
> *my welder a 110 i knew that wouldn't hold we tried it on the wagon we had 2 get a 220 but thats wut im doin right now tryin 2 get ahold of him or this other person i kno*


 I used a 90 Amp Century welder for the cups. What I did was lay multiple beads INSIDE the cups. I layed hot beads on the inside of the cups, then hotbeads on the trailing arm, then passes over both. I have quite a bit of metal holding them in. I left the outside of the cups UN-Welded. After the snow thaws, I'll have somebody that's running .45 wire and run a pass over them on the outside. For now, they won't go anywhere.......

I drilled the holes for the hoses in the rear floorboard today and ran then under the car. It worked out better than I thought. I also did some wire-wheeling and grinding on the upper A-Arms and gave them a nice coat of paint. I then installed them but could not put the wheels on yet because I'm waiting for these upper ball joints to come in................I'll be uploading some new pics tomorrow.

*****Nice Avi Bob........ :biggrin: 
Did you get my last PM.......I think I know what's up with the wiring now I just need you to confirm it.......I'll also have pics of that helmet tomorrow!!!!

L8


----------



## veto213

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## STREET SWEEPAZ

> _Originally posted by stankin85+Jan 31 2004, 10:36 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (stankin85 @ Jan 31 2004, 10:36 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--STREET SWEEPAZ_@Jan 31 2004, 09:44 PM
> *** You guys like my avatar ????? Thats me aimin at ya guys with Lazer aim on my paintball gun...... :0*


DUDE.......THATS JUST GAY. 










J/K :biggrin: who is the guy taking the pic getting ready to get shot in the balls?!






and i speak in code too...


 FO REAZZILE DIZZLE. I SPEAK IN CODE-IZZLE.....MY NIZZLE![/b][/quote]
The camera has a automatic setting..... I didnt pay $100 for a $500 camera for nothing ............ You have to love them METH heads.. :0


----------



## STREET SWEEPAZ

> _Originally posted by stankin85+Jan 31 2004, 10:36 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (stankin85 @ Jan 31 2004, 10:36 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--STREET SWEEPAZ_@Jan 31 2004, 09:44 PM
> *** You guys like my avatar ????? Thats me aimin at ya guys with Lazer aim on my paintball gun...... :0*


DUDE.......THATS JUST GAY. 










J/K :biggrin: who is the guy taking the pic getting ready to get shot in the balls?!






and i speak in code too...


 FO REAZZILE DIZZLE. I SPEAK IN CODE-IZZLE.....MY NIZZLE![/b][/quote]
The camera has a automatic setting..... I didnt pay $100 for a $500 camera for nothing ............ You have to love them METH heads.. :0 



-- i havent been here for a second..... you can call prohopper to confirm it right away....... who knows what color wires different companys use ... i will take a look tho.....


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Pics as promised

DRIVERS Side completed










Passenger Side completed









Coil Under Completed (4 Turns w/ a 2 Ton Spring)











Last edited by 1 LO 64 at Feb 2 2004, 11:02 AM


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Rear Holes drilled in the UPPER spring perch










Rear holes drilled in trunk









Both rear holes drilled in trunk


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Notched out the X-Frame (Roughly 4-6 Inches)











Rear Hyme Joint (COIL NOT YET INSTALLED)


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Please note that in the last 3 posts, the car is still on jackstands. If some of the clearances don't look right, it's because it's still off of the ground. I'm waiting on a couple of parts before I can put the wheels on and complete the install.


----------



## STREET SWEEPAZ

1LO, What color is the orange you used on your engine?? it looks like a tangelo pearl or something like that ...... Its not the regular chevy orange is it ???? Looks like it has more of a yellowish tint to it ........ I was looking at your engine & the pics & thought that your car painted to match that would look bad ass.............. You could add some lighter yellow tinted orange hightlighted areas around the tops of the fenders, along the bottom of the car , around the trunk lid(where the moulding sits) & across the front of the hood ( above the chrome hood lip & down the eyebrow mouhnlding.......

***bUt, if it is just the regular chevy orange engine paint & the flash is reflecting from it .......DONT match it with chevy orange....


YOu have a pm homie --


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by STREET SWEEPAZ_@Feb 2 2004, 11:23 AM
> *1LO, What color is the orange you used on your engine?? it looks like a tangelo pearl or something like that ...... Its not the regular chevy orange is it ???? Looks like it has more of a yellowish tint to it ........ I was looking at your engine & the pics & thought that your car painted to match that would look bad ass.............. You could add some lighter yellow tinted orange hightlighted areas around the tops of the fenders, along the bottom of the car , around the trunk lid(where the moulding sits) & across the front of the hood ( above the chrome hood lip & down the eyebrow mouhnlding.......
> 
> ***bUt, if it is just the regular chevy orange engine paint & the flash is reflecting from it .......DONT match it with chevy orange....
> 
> 
> YOu have a pm homie --*


 It's the flash that is making it appear different.......it's good ole~ Chevy orange. I'll be painting the car a flaked gold probably this summer. You're right though, it would look tight to match if the engine bay was shot w/similar colors..........


L8


----------



## veto213

:thumbsup: looks good homie


----------



## BigNasty85Regal

looking good, my truck and your 64 will look similar in color, mine will be PAGON GOLD over a SOLAR GOLD HOK paint, w/ 2 cans of different flakes


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by BigNasty85Regal_@Feb 2 2004, 04:13 PM
> *looking good, my truck and your 64 will look similar in color, mine will be PAGON GOLD over a SOLAR GOLD HOK paint, w/ 2 cans of different flakes  *


 You have any color swatches or examples?????????


L8


----------



## BigNasty85Regal

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64+Feb 2 2004, 05:59 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (1 LO 64 @ Feb 2 2004, 05:59 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--BigNasty85Regal_@Feb 2 2004, 04:13 PM
> *looking good, my truck and your 64 will look similar in color, mine will be PAGON GOLD over a SOLAR GOLD HOK paint, w/ 2 cans of different flakes   *


You have any color swatches or examples?????????


L8[/b][/quote]
I already have my paint and have had it for almost a year now,LOL

was gonna be put on the regal, but never got to finishing it, ummm PM STREET SWEEPAZ, he'll post some pics


----------



## STREET SWEEPAZ

pics,


----------



## STREET SWEEPAZ

:biggrin:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by STREET SWEEPAZ_@Feb 3 2004, 09:03 PM
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 I'm feelin' the one on the left.........


WOW


----------



## BigNasty85Regal

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64+Feb 5 2004, 07:33 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (1 LO 64 @ Feb 5 2004, 07:33 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--STREET SWEEPAZ_@Feb 3 2004, 09:03 PM
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I'm feelin' the one on the left.........


WOW[/b][/quote]
yeah with different bases come differnt ending colors?!?!?!??!! :biggrin:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Alright......she's off the jacks. I had to use the stock rear springs for now. I cut them 10 inches.........I'll need to cut one more coil off for her to lay frame. I routed the lines and started on the wiring. I'll complete the battery rack when I return. I'll post pics when I complete the install.....Fuck it sure is nice to have the wheels back on!!!!!!!!

I'll be leaving for a week which will delay the completion but that bi-yotch should be COMPLETED the weekend I return.


L8


----------



## veto213

:thumbsup:


----------



## BigNasty85Regal

cool, show some pics :biggrin:


----------



## badass 64

LOOKS LIKE YOU HOOKED EVERYTHING UP JUST THE WAY IT SHOULD BE!!!! LOOKING GOOD BRO!


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

UPDATED **** = 03/08/2004
This image was updated because I changed the pump location.

thanks all for replying........

Here's my recent wiring diagram. As stated before w/out any of your guys' help, I would've been in the dark. I actually needed a wiring diagram in great detail. I gather'd bits and pieces and finally came to this conclusion. According to Eric at Prohopper, this should be the final result......











I'll post more pics BigNasty when I get back.........


For the record.........for some reason saying "BigNasty" didn't sound so good......  



  



Last edited by 1 LO 64 at Mar 9 2004, 02:03 PM


----------



## BigNasty85Regal

LOL, BigNasty.....................Anthony :cheesy:


----------



## STREET SWEEPAZ

> _Originally posted by BigNasty85Regal_@Feb 8 2004, 04:42 AM
> *LOL, BigNasty.....................Anthony :cheesy:*


HA HA !!!!!! It sounded / looked wierd at first here too but, Its easy to spot / rekonize his name ......

--- Funny thing is that when Anthony posts up this ----> :cheesy: , 


He is actually sittin back in the chair doing it :cheesy: 



Anthony, Too bad your truck was broken into-- Good things will come out of it , trust me -- what comes around will always go around ..Be humble & good shit will happen ....





---- 1 LO , you get your part i take it ????? A good word posted up ?

I still havent receive my 6 pump hydro kit from fernando yet ----->  <------ i am sad ............ I should get it today or by thursday... If Not by friday --- i would like a free set of comp cylinders to make up for the lost deals I had going with peeps ...... That would make me happy :biggrin: ......... Until then --->  

----- I dont know if that monte carlo guy sold them springs or anything yet -- I cant find the thread so , I will Pm him about it ..... I could use a nice Sno-X helmet for looks...Or something like that .....

Post some pics too...
 

































**** :cheesy: 



Last edited by STREET SWEEPAZ at Feb 11 2004, 03:54 AM


----------



## BigNasty85Regal

> _Originally posted by STREET SWEEPAZ+Feb 11 2004, 03:52 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (STREET SWEEPAZ @ Feb 11 2004, 03:52 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--BigNasty85Regal_@Feb 8 2004, 04:42 AM
> *LOL, BigNasty.....................Anthony :cheesy:*


HA HA !!!!!! It sounded / looked wierd at first here too but, Its easy to spot / rekonize his name ......

--- Funny thing is that when Anthony posts up this ----> :cheesy: , 


He is actually sittin back in the chair doing it :cheesy: 



Anthony, Too bad your truck was broken into-- Good things will come out of it , trust me -- what comes around will always go around ..Be humble & good shit will happen ....





---- 1 LO , you get your part i take it ????? A good word posted up ?

I still havent receive my 6 pump hydro kit from fernando yet ----->  <------ i am sad ............ I should get it today or by thursday... If Not by friday --- i would like a free set of comp cylinders to make up for the lost deals I had going with peeps ...... That would make me happy :biggrin: ......... Until then --->  

----- I dont know if that monte carlo guy sold them springs or anything yet -- I cant find the thread so , I will Pm him about it ..... I could use a nice Sno-X helmet for looks...Or something like that .....

Post some pics too...
 

































**** :cheesy:[/b][/quote]
yeah BOB, that is the truth, but who knows, ya now, Im gonna go look at my truck here this weekend, Ill call u man  :cheesy:


----------



## oldfogy

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Feb 7 2004, 02:01 PM
> *thanks all for replying........
> 
> Here's my recent wiring diagram. As stated before w/out any of your guys' help, I would've been in the dark. I actually needed a wiring diagram in great detail. I gather'd bits and pieces and finally came to this conclusion. According to Eric at Prohopper, this should be the final result......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll post more pics BigNasty when I get back.........
> 
> 
> For the record.........for some reason saying "BigNasty" didn't sound so good......
> 
> 
> 
> *


 where are you gettinjg your 24 volts from?


----------



## BigNasty85Regal

> _Originally posted by oldfogy+Feb 11 2004, 11:44 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (oldfogy @ Feb 11 2004, 11:44 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--1 LO 64_@Feb 7 2004, 02:01 PM
> *thanks all for replying........
> 
> Here's my recent wiring diagram. As stated before w/out any of your guys' help, I would've been in the dark. I actually needed a wiring diagram in great detail. I gather'd bits and pieces and finally came to this conclusion. According to Eric at Prohopper, this should be the final result......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll post more pics BigNasty when I get back.........
> 
> 
> For the record.........for some reason saying "BigNasty" didn't sound so good......
> 
> 
> 
> *


where are you gettinjg your 24 volts from?[/b][/quote]
looks like the 2nd battery, look at the diagram better


----------



## oldfogy

> _Originally posted by BigNasty85Regal+Feb 12 2004, 11:44 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (BigNasty85Regal @ Feb 12 2004, 11:44 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 11 2004, 11:44 PM
> *<!--QuoteBegin--1 LO 64*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> *@Feb 7 2004, 02:01 PM
> thanks all for replying........
> 
> Here's my recent wiring diagram. As stated before w/out any of your guys' help, I would've been in the dark. I actually needed a wiring diagram in great detail. I gather'd bits and pieces and finally came to this conclusion. According to Eric at Prohopper, this should be the final result......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll post more pics BigNasty when I get back.........
> 
> 
> For the record.........for some reason saying "BigNasty" didn't sound so good......
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> where are you gettinjg your 24 volts from?*
Click to expand...

looks like the 2nd battery, look at the diagram better[/b][/quote]
I don't see where it shows in the diagram. But I understand what you mean. Thanks for clearing that up.


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by BigNasty85Regal+Feb 12 2004, 11:44 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (BigNasty85Regal @ Feb 12 2004, 11:44 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 11 2004, 11:44 PM
> *<!--QuoteBegin--1 LO 64*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> *@Feb 7 2004, 02:01 PM
> thanks all for replying........
> 
> Here's my recent wiring diagram. As stated before w/out any of your guys' help, I would've been in the dark. I actually needed a wiring diagram in great detail. I gather'd bits and pieces and finally came to this conclusion. According to Eric at Prohopper, this should be the final result......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll post more pics BigNasty when I get back.........
> 
> 
> For the record.........for some reason saying "BigNasty" didn't sound so good......
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> where are you gettinjg your 24 volts from?*
Click to expand...

looks like the 2nd battery, look at the diagram better[/b][/quote]
  


Yep.........each battery transfers 24 volts.........second battery equals 24.......I should update that image


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by STREET SWEEPAZ+Feb 11 2004, 04:52 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (STREET SWEEPAZ @ Feb 11 2004, 04:52 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--BigNasty85Regal_@Feb 8 2004, 04:42 AM
> *LOL, BigNasty.....................Anthony :cheesy:*


HA HA !!!!!! It sounded / looked wierd at first here too but, Its easy to spot / rekonize his name ......

--- Funny thing is that when Anthony posts up this ----> :cheesy: , 


He is actually sittin back in the chair doing it :cheesy: 



Anthony, Too bad your truck was broken into-- Good things will come out of it , trust me -- what comes around will always go around ..Be humble & good shit will happen ....





---- 1 LO , you get your part i take it ????? A good word posted up ?

I still havent receive my 6 pump hydro kit from fernando yet ----->  <------ i am sad ............ I should get it today or by thursday... If Not by friday --- i would like a free set of comp cylinders to make up for the lost deals I had going with peeps ...... That would make me happy :biggrin: ......... Until then --->  

----- I dont know if that monte carlo guy sold them springs or anything yet -- I cant find the thread so , I will Pm him about it ..... I could use a nice Sno-X helmet for looks...Or something like that .....

Post some pics too...
 

































**** :cheesy:[/b][/quote]
Sup Bob....yea, I left you some good feedback before I left....thanks again. I need to build my battery rack now....everything else is a go. I'll be picking up the steel today. 



L8


----------



## BigNasty78Regal

more pics :cheesy:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by BigNasty78Regal_@Feb 16 2004, 02:16 PM
> *more pics :cheesy:*


 I'm working on it homie....I pickup more steel tonight. I got roped into building a pinche bird cage for my sons bird. I hope to have the rack in by Saturday or Sunday......How's your project coming along.....you get some dros yet?

L8


----------



## bigdanmcintosh

lookin good man, but you shoulda bagged it :biggrin:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by bigdanmcintosh_@Feb 16 2004, 04:00 PM
> *lookin good man, but you shoulda bagged it :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 You're shit is clean man......no hatin' here, as a matter of fact, I envy you! I've followed all of your topics!


----------



## BigNasty85Regal

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64+Feb 16 2004, 01:22 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (1 LO 64 @ Feb 16 2004, 01:22 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--BigNasty78Regal_@Feb 16 2004, 02:16 PM
> *more pics :cheesy:*


I'm working on it homie....I pickup more steel tonight. I got roped into building a pinche bird cage for my sons bird. I hope to have the rack in by Saturday or Sunday......How's your project coming along.....you get some dros yet?

L8[/b][/quote]
my truck will be started tomorrrow, I have dros, but who knows, ya know, good looking out


----------



## Real's Hydraulics




----------



## STREET SWEEPAZ

*** WE NEED SOME PICTURES ---- Of them Sleds too...... :biggrin:


----------



## skandalouz

> _Originally posted by bigdanmcintosh_@Feb 16 2004, 03:00 PM
> *lookin good man, but you shoulda bagged it :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 Button head cap screws, what were you thinking??? :uh: :0


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Here's where I'm at..........I'm trying to figure out where/how to mount my pumps. Here's a couple images to help you help me figure this out.

HELP!!!!!!!!!!!...........I have 1.5 x 1.5 angle


----------



## BigNasty85Regal

Id say put pumps by fenders, and have battsa between them, or up below speaker deck, since you only have or are having 4 batts

oh yeah you get my last pm, about the game, hit me back


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by BigNasty85Regal_@Feb 19 2004, 10:50 AM
> *Id say put pumps by fenders, and have battsa between them, or up below speaker deck, since you only have or are having 4 batts
> 
> oh yeah you get my last pm, about the game, hit me back*


 Yea....I'll send you some funds when my pay period rolls around.

I'll have my 15's in each quarter so that's out. What I'm confused is how to mount them.......Can I bolt them right to the trunk floor below the speaker deck? Should I create a mount for them off the batt rack similar to what I have sketched in my drawing or what??????????????????????????


----------



## veto213

a playa i got my pumps next 2 my fenders wit 2 batts next 2 each pump an solinoids it still gives me my trunk space an shit but since u got the 15s in each corner than make u a rack 2 go staight across ya trunk mount ya pumps on ya rack an place the batts up under it its just my opinoin


----------



## BigNasty85Regal

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64+Feb 19 2004, 10:20 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (1 LO 64 @ Feb 19 2004, 10:20 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--BigNasty85Regal_@Feb 19 2004, 10:50 AM
> *Id say put pumps by fenders, and have battsa between them, or up below speaker deck, since you only have or are having 4 batts
> 
> oh yeah you get my last pm, about the game, hit me back*


Yea....I'll send you some funds when my pay period rolls around.

I'll have my 15's in each quarter so that's out. What I'm confused is how to mount them.......Can I bolt them right to the trunk floor below the speaker deck? Should I create a mount for them off the batt rack similar to what I have sketched in my drawing or what??????????????????????????[/b][/quote]
get some box tubing and mount your pumps to them


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by veto213_@Feb 19 2004, 11:45 AM
> *a playa i got my pumps next 2 my fenders wit 2 batts next 2 each pump an solinoids it still gives me my trunk space an shit but since u got the 15s in each corner than make u a rack 2 go staight across ya trunk mount ya pumps on ya rack an place the batts up under it its just my opinoin*


 thanks for both of your input...........I'm starting it tomorrow, should have pics by Monday

L8


----------



## BigNasty85Regal

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64+Feb 19 2004, 12:07 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (1 LO 64 @ Feb 19 2004, 12:07 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--veto213_@Feb 19 2004, 11:45 AM
> *a playa i got my pumps next 2 my fenders wit 2 batts next 2 each pump an solinoids it still gives me my trunk space an shit but since u got the 15s in each corner than make u a rack 2 go staight across ya trunk mount ya pumps on ya rack an place the batts up under it its just my opinoin*


thanks for both of your input...........I'm starting it tomorrow, should have pics by Monday

L8[/b][/quote]
psssssssssssssssst  thats cool homie, glad we could help, just set your stuff in there, and make your mind up that always works pssssssssssssssssssssssssssst


----------



## STREET SWEEPAZ

** I made some 3/4" MDF side boards last year & I was thinking of dropping a set of 12's in them ..... You could do 15's but I think you would have to have bigger ports since the cubic space is small ...... the box is fairly easy to build behind the face board...... The exact cubic measurement is tricky tho -- just in case you NEED to know for your speaker requirements.....

-- i had them boards 3D foamed & wrapped in matching vinyl to my interior & looked badass..... i cut them to exact fit into the sides & actually used a screw to hold them in place .... 

Pumps in the rear / flush with the edge , batteries across the back of trunk & 2 sides w/ 15's ......... :thumbsup: 



------ What will be in the trunk pan ????? A flat Vinly covered panel with a cutout for a NICE SHINEY RIM ?????


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by STREET SWEEPAZ_@Feb 19 2004, 01:46 PM
> *** I made some 3/4" MDF side boards last year & I was thinking of dropping a set of 12's in them ..... You could do 15's but I think you would have to have bigger ports since the cubic space is small ...... the box is fairly easy to build behind the face board...... The exact cubic measurement is tricky tho -- just in case you NEED to know for your speaker requirements.....
> 
> -- i had them boards 3D foamed & wrapped in matching vinyl to my interior & looked badass..... i cut them to exact fit into the sides & actually used a screw to hold them in place ....
> 
> Pumps in the rear / flush with the edge , batteries across the back of trunk & 2 sides w/ 15's ......... :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> ------ What will be in the trunk pan ????? A flat Vinly covered panel with a cutout for a NICE SHINEY RIM ?????*


 Good idea(s)......



That trunk pan may be my bed if I keep blowing money on this bitch

It's all good though.....spring is coming my homies!


----------



## PROBALLER

prolly a dumb question but what holds the top of the cylinder from shooting out the hole. A donut or something?


----------



## PROBALLER

prolly a dumb question but what holds the top of the cylinder from shooting out the hole. A donut or something? can someone PM with a diagrahm or something? been trying to figure it out for along time.


----------



## veto213

> _Originally posted by PROBALLER_@Feb 19 2004, 08:45 PM
> *prolly a dumb question but what holds the top of the cylinder from shooting out the hole. A donut or something? can someone PM with a diagrahm or something? been trying to figure it out for along time.*


  u got it


----------



## stankin85

you can always do like i did (am still doing) change you set-up every month or so, :biggrin: that way you never get board with it. :uh: but i think this time i'm sticking to what i got.....veto213 don't you say a thing! :biggrin:


----------



## veto213

:biggrin:


----------



## stankin85

> _Originally posted by veto213_@Feb 19 2004, 09:15 PM
> *:biggrin:*


 what did i say?!?!

<span style=\'color:red\'>IT PUTS THE LOTION ON IT'S SKIN!!!!


:biggrin:


----------



## STREET SWEEPAZ

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64+Feb 19 2004, 01:42 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (1 LO 64 @ Feb 19 2004, 01:42 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--STREET SWEEPAZ_@Feb 19 2004, 01:46 PM
> *** I made some 3/4" MDF side boards last year & I was thinking of dropping a set of 12's in them ..... You could do 15's but I think you would have to have bigger ports since the cubic space is small ...... the box is fairly easy to build behind the face board...... The exact cubic measurement is tricky tho -- just in case you NEED to know for your speaker requirements.....
> 
> -- i had them boards 3D foamed & wrapped in matching vinyl to my interior & looked badass..... i cut them to exact fit into the sides & actually used a screw to hold them in place ....
> 
> Pumps in the rear / flush with the edge , batteries across the back of trunk & 2 sides w/ 15's ......... :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> ------ What will be in the trunk pan ?????  A flat Vinly covered panel with a cutout for a NICE SHINEY RIM ?????*


Good idea(s)......



That trunk pan may be my bed if I keep blowing money on this bitch

It's all good though.....spring is coming my homies!


[/b][/quote]
*** Thats OK about the Bed in the trunk ........ I actually took a short nap in my trunk before while pulling mad hours in the garage .... Once i layed across to see if i could fit in there --- It was Nothing but "CURTAINS" -- Lights out ...... 100% true story .... I had a board that went across the entire floor tho .....


----------



## 3lowlacs

:0 nice work


----------



## STREET SWEEPAZ

MORE PICTURES!!!!!!!!!! We need more ..... I still want to see the upcoming line up for Artic Cat ....... Even tho i am a Skidoo fan....


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by stankin85+Feb 19 2004, 08:18 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (stankin85 @ Feb 19 2004, 08:18 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--veto213_@Feb 19 2004, 09:15 PM
> *:biggrin:*


what did i say?!?!

<span style=\'color:red\'>IT PUTS THE LOTION ON IT'S SKIN!!!!


:biggrin:[/b][/quote]
HAHAHAHAHAHAHA..... a classic.............


Go Joe Dirt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I'll have more pics Monday, I cut one more turn off my springs in the rear, cut the rear holes in the deck a little bigger, popped the holes in the floor for the battery rack, built the pump and battery rack! I also hope to wire it up tomorrow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


L8 



Last edited by 1 LO 64 at Feb 26 2004, 02:28 PM


----------



## R2DJ4U

not to say that the wiring diagrams I have seen are bad but thay are all just for the switches. If anyone has a better diagram or could make one it would be greatly apreaciated. By this I am meaning can the wires from the switches be connected so that only a minimum number of wires are run out of the box. If this sounds confusing I am sorry, but to give an example could I connect the wire from left front pump switch and pancake wire for that pump together in my box. This is the way that I belive that it works, but am doing my first setup all on my own and tring to learn all that I can. Basically by doing this I would not have too run as many wires from my switchbox and I am not wanting to buy one thats already wired.
Thanks to all


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by R2DJ4U_@Feb 21 2004, 09:25 PM
> *not to say that the wiring diagrams I have seen are bad but thay are all just for the switches. If anyone has a better diagram or could make one it would be greatly apreaciated. By this I am meaning can the wires from the switches be connected so that only a minimum number of wires are run out of the box. If this sounds confusing I am sorry, but to give an example could I connect the wire from left front pump switch and pancake wire for that pump together in my box. This is the way that I belive that it works, but am doing my first setup all on my own and tring to learn all that I can. Basically by doing this I would not have too run as many wires from my switchbox and I am not wanting to buy one thats already wired.
> Thanks to all*


 I know exactly what you're talking about. You want the actual switch box wiring. Fortunate for me but unfortunate for you, my kit came with a pre-wired switch box. Maybe one of the other homies in this forum or the manufacturer of your dros can fax/e-mail you a schematic. I would be glad to make one for you but to be honest, I'm not familiar with it since I didn't have to worry about it.

L8


----------



## veto213

here u go if u cant wire them up off this no help for u


----------



## veto213

yea u can connect the switches they should be 9 wires ran out a 10 hole switch box


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Okay...........getting closer.

Here's a couple of pics of the holes cut for the Battery Rack. I created the battery rack to fit 6 batteries, even though I'll be running 4 batts. I will probably upgrade next summer. Once the rack was created I mocked up the dimensions, marked the holes and cut them w/a torch.


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Now I set the battery rack and pump rack into place trying to get an idea of how it would look. I decided to create seperate racks for the pumps and batteries just out of preference.










I had to cut half an inch off of the angle so the pumps would clear the trunk lid. I'm using 1.5 angle iron.


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

AAAHHHHHHh.......now we're getting somewhere.
Here we have a closeup of how snug the pumps sit in their new home.











Here is the final result. All I need to do now is bolt the pump rack to the floor. The battery rack is raised off of the trunk floor 1.5 inches and WELDED to each frame channel.










After completing this I sat a chair right behind my ride and knocked back a 12 pack enjoying the new view. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 


After mounting up the pump rack I'll be wiring the switches, noids, and batteries up. I haven't purchased the batts yet, but I'm gonna get all of the wiring completed so it's plug & play time! Once the dros are completed I'll be dropping the 15's in the quarter panels and finishing up the tunes. Then I'm going to duramat the trunk and carpet it. I'll also be completing the upholstery within the next two weeks.....I'll just keep you all posted and update this link!!

 



Last edited by 1 LO 64 at Feb 26 2004, 02:28 PM


----------



## veto213

lookin nice homie


----------



## SCLA




----------



## Volv_lo

looking good!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## g-bodylifted

looks good


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

thanks all..........


----------



## LD0GG

lookin good... keep it up


----------



## bigdanmcintosh

looks like you'll still have alot of room left in the trunk :cheesy:


----------



## g-bodylifted

What Also Looks Good Is Your Ebony In Your Avy


----------



## STREET SWEEPAZ

That is lookin mighty fine ....... I wish my trunk was lookin that clean right about now ..... 

i was thinking you could paint your car HOK (KBC-2)Lime gold over (SG-101) lemon yellow base with a matching PPG flamboyance pearl ---- Thats would be nice as hell !!!!!! 


----- I was just looking at the smooth yellow you have on there already & just came across that color i stated in my HOK book ..... 


**** Mighty Fine job there........... Where are my pics of them new sleds ....?????


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Wired up the switches today......mounted the pump rack down. NOTE - I had to remove the fuel tank again in order to get to the bolts......no big deal since the tank was empty. I didn't have to drop it completely just 6-8 inches so I could get my hand up in there. I also hooked up the hoses. Next weekend I'll be routing the wiring so they're hidden and getting the power/ground cables in place.


----------



## BigNasty85Regal

lookin good :biggrin:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by BigNasty85Regal_@Feb 29 2004, 10:19 PM
> *lookin good :biggrin:*


 Thanks...........

Maybe somebody can chime in here..........

Next weekend I believe I'll be ready to add fluid and put some power to it. Can I use 1 or 2 batts to get the system bled correctly? Also can they be just a regular starter batteries? I want to bleed the system and lock it up a little, then disconnect the power and wait for my deep cycles.........

NEWBIE QUESTION - will leaving a car locked-up at ANY length fuck up the check valves or dumps?

Thanks in advance........

L8


----------



## TRUDAWG

lookin real good dawg :thumbsup:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Mar 1 2004, 09:27 AM
> *lookin real good dawg :thumbsup:*


 thanks man.........


----------



## BigNasty85Regal

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64+Mar 1 2004, 07:19 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (1 LO 64 @ Mar 1 2004, 07:19 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--BigNasty85Regal_@Feb 29 2004, 10:19 PM
> *lookin good :biggrin:*


Thanks...........

Maybe somebody can chime in here..........

Next weekend I believe I'll be ready to add fluid and put some power to it. Can I use 1 or 2 batts to get the system bled correctly? Also can they be just a regular starter batteries? I want to bleed the system and lock it up a little, then disconnect the power and wait for my deep cycles.........

NEWBIE QUESTION - will leaving a car locked-up at ANY length fuck up the check valves or dumps?

Thanks in advance........

L8[/b][/quote]
1. YEAH JUST USE YOUR 2 BATTS TO BLEED THE SYSTEM

2. OVER TIME YOUR O-RINGS MAY GO BAD, BUT ITS NOTHING TO WORRY ABOUT


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by BigNasty85Regal+Mar 1 2004, 10:54 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (BigNasty85Regal @ Mar 1 2004, 10:54 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by -1 LO [email protected] 1 2004, 07:19 AM
> *<!--QuoteBegin--BigNasty85Regal*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> *@Feb 29 2004, 10:19 PM
> lookin good :biggrin:*
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Thanks...........
> 
> Maybe somebody can chime in here..........
> 
> Next weekend I believe I'll be ready to add fluid and put some power to it. Can I use 1 or 2 batts to get the system bled correctly? Also can they be just a regular starter batteries? I want to bleed the system and lock it up a little, then disconnect the power and wait for my deep cycles.........
> 
> NEWBIE QUESTION - will leaving a car locked-up at ANY length fuck up the check valves or dumps?
> 
> Thanks in advance........
> 
> L8*
Click to expand...

1. YEAH JUST USE YOUR 2 BATTS TO BLEED THE SYSTEM

2. OVER TIME YOUR O-RINGS MAY GO BAD, BUT ITS NOTHING TO WORRY ABOUT [/b][/quote]
Thanks for answering this..........can they be regular starter batts?

Like out of my motorhome?


----------



## veto213

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64+Mar 1 2004, 12:58 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (1 LO 64 @ Mar 1 2004, 12:58 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 1 2004, 10:54 AM
> *
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by -1 LO [email protected] 1 2004, 07:19 AM
> <!--QuoteBegin--BigNasty85Regal
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> @Feb 29 2004, 10:19 PM
> lookin good :biggrin:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks...........
> 
> Maybe somebody can chime in here..........
> 
> Next weekend I believe I'll be ready to add fluid and put some power to it. Can I use 1 or 2 batts to get the system bled correctly? Also can they be just a regular starter batteries? I want to bleed the system and lock it up a little, then disconnect the power and wait for my deep cycles.........
> 
> NEWBIE QUESTION - will leaving a car locked-up at ANY length fuck up the check valves or dumps?
> 
> Thanks in advance........
> 
> L8*
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 1. YEAH JUST USE YOUR 2 BATTS TO BLEED THE SYSTEM
> 
> 2. OVER TIME YOUR O-RINGS MAY GO BAD, BUT ITS NOTHING TO WORRY ABOUT *
Click to expand...

Thanks for answering this..........can they be regular starter batts?

Like out of my motorhome?


[/b][/quote]
yea u can lift em wit regular batts i wouldnt recommend runnin em though


----------



## BigNasty85Regal

> _Originally posted by veto213+Mar 1 2004, 10:32 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (veto213 @ Mar 1 2004, 10:32 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by -1 LO [email protected] 1 2004, 12:58 PM
> *
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 1 2004, 10:54 AM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by -1 LO [email protected] 1 2004, 07:19 AM
> <!--QuoteBegin--BigNasty85Regal
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Feb 29 2004, 10:19 PM
> lookin good :biggrin:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks...........
> 
> Maybe somebody can chime in here..........
> 
> Next weekend I believe I'll be ready to add fluid and put some power to it. Can I use 1 or 2 batts to get the system bled correctly? Also can they be just a regular starter batteries? I want to bleed the system and lock it up a little, then disconnect the power and wait for my deep cycles.........
> 
> NEWBIE QUESTION - will leaving a car locked-up at ANY length fuck up the check valves or dumps?
> 
> Thanks in advance........
> 
> L8
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. YEAH JUST USE YOUR 2 BATTS TO BLEED THE SYSTEM
> 
> 2. OVER TIME YOUR O-RINGS MAY GO BAD, BUT ITS NOTHING TO WORRY ABOUT *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Thanks for answering this..........can they be regular starter batts?
> 
> Like out of my motorhome?
> 
> 
> *
Click to expand...

yea u can lift em wit regular batts i wouldnt recommend runnin em though[/b][/quote]
exactly, theyll last for a REALLY SHORT AMOUNT OF TIME,lol


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by BigNasty85Regal+Mar 1 2004, 01:15 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (BigNasty85Regal @ Mar 1 2004, 01:15 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 1 2004, 10:32 AM
> *
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by -1 LO [email protected] 1 2004, 12:58 PM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 1 2004, 10:54 AM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by -1 LO [email protected] 1 2004, 07:19 AM
> <!--QuoteBegin--BigNasty85Regal
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Feb 29 2004, 10:19 PM
> lookin good :biggrin:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks...........
> 
> Maybe somebody can chime in here..........
> 
> Next weekend I believe I'll be ready to add fluid and put some power to it. Can I use 1 or 2 batts to get the system bled correctly? Also can they be just a regular starter batteries? I want to bleed the system and lock it up a little, then disconnect the power and wait for my deep cycles.........
> 
> NEWBIE QUESTION - will leaving a car locked-up at ANY length fuck up the check valves or dumps?
> 
> Thanks in advance........
> 
> L8
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. YEAH JUST USE YOUR 2 BATTS TO BLEED THE SYSTEM
> 
> 2. OVER TIME YOUR O-RINGS MAY GO BAD, BUT ITS NOTHING TO WORRY ABOUT
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks for answering this..........can they be regular starter batts?
> 
> Like out of my motorhome?
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> yea u can lift em wit regular batts i wouldnt recommend runnin em though*
Click to expand...

exactly, theyll last for a REALLY SHORT AMOUNT OF TIME,lol [/b][/quote]
I just want to use 1 battery to bleed the lines and lock it up a little so I can pull it in/out of the garage!


----------



## BigNasty85Regal

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64+Mar 2 2004, 07:41 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (1 LO 64 @ Mar 2 2004, 07:41 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 1 2004, 01:15 PM
> *
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 1 2004, 10:32 AM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by -1 LO [email protected] 1 2004, 12:58 PM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 1 2004, 10:54 AM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by -1 LO [email protected] 1 2004, 07:19 AM
> <!--QuoteBegin--BigNasty85Regal
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Feb 29 2004, 10:19 PM
> lookin good :biggrin:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks...........
> 
> Maybe somebody can chime in here..........
> 
> Next weekend I believe I'll be ready to add fluid and put some power to it. Can I use 1 or 2 batts to get the system bled correctly? Also can they be just a regular starter batteries? I want to bleed the system and lock it up a little, then disconnect the power and wait for my deep cycles.........
> 
> NEWBIE QUESTION - will leaving a car locked-up at ANY length fuck up the check valves or dumps?
> 
> Thanks in advance........
> 
> L8
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. YEAH JUST USE YOUR 2 BATTS TO BLEED THE SYSTEM
> 
> 2. OVER TIME YOUR O-RINGS MAY GO BAD, BUT ITS NOTHING TO WORRY ABOUT
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks for answering this..........can they be regular starter batts?
> 
> Like out of my motorhome?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yea u can lift em wit regular batts i wouldnt recommend runnin em though*
> 
> 
> 
> *
> exactly, theyll last for a REALLY SHORT AMOUNT OF TIME,lol *
Click to expand...

I just want to use 1 battery to bleed the lines and lock it up a little so I can pull it in/out of the garage!

[/b][/quote]
youll have no problems


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by BigNasty85Regal_@Mar 2 2004, 09:37 AM
> *
> youll have no problems *


 She's coming alive this weekend.........both engine and dros!

Ordering the interior material today


:biggrin:


----------



## BigNasty85Regal

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64+Mar 4 2004, 07:43 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (1 LO 64 @ Mar 4 2004, 07:43 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--BigNasty85Regal_@Mar 2 2004, 09:37 AM
> *
> youll have no problems *


She's coming alive this weekend.........both engine and dros!

Ordering the interior material today


:biggrin: [/b][/quote]
:cheesy:


----------



## 3onthree

This is the best topic i've ever seen on here. I have learned so much from you guys already and have never even talked to you.
This topic is exactly what i need for my 63 convertable an identical install to this.
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 3onthree

Theres one thing i need to get right though. in the beginning when you cut the holes in the frame for the front cylinders you said you offset it to the outside of the car and toward the rear so it would clear the upper control arm bar. Is This very important, like does the hole have to be cut precisely or just in the general area where the shock mount bolts were. how do i make sure to angle it the way you did? you use a 2" hole saw right?


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by 3onthree_@Mar 7 2004, 03:07 AM
> *Theres one thing i need to get right though. in the beginning when you cut the holes in the frame for the front cylinders you said you offset it to the outside of the car and toward the rear so it would clear the upper control arm bar. Is This very important, like does the hole have to be cut precisely or just in the general area where the shock mount bolts were. how do i make sure to angle it the way you did? you use a 2" hole saw right?*


 Yes, a 2 inch hole saw will work fine. I offset the hole so it would clear the control arm bar as much as possible. If you set you hole saw in place, the outer edge should cut some of the weld. YOU DO NOT want to use the same shock hole as your starting point, you must cheat to the outside about an inch or so. Take a look at my pics on page 1 or 2, you'll see where I have it center punched!

L8


----------



## B O L O

one thing that i have not heard or seen yet on your install is the use of a terminal strip for the switch wiring, it makes it alot cleaner, cause all the diagrams make it look like wiring it all str8, and use male, female connecters on your dumps and solinoids for ez replacement


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by B O L O_@Mar 7 2004, 05:27 PM
> *one thing that i have not heard or seen yet on your install is the use of a terminal strip for the switch wiring, it makes it alot cleaner, cause all the diagrams make it look like wiring it all str8, and use male, female connecters on your dumps and solinoids for ez replacement *


 Thanks for your input Bolo, you are correct I do not have a termial strip yet, but plan on cleaning it up after I confirm that everything is functioning like it should. I currently have quick disconnect wiring fitting on the dumps and switches, so I can make changes. I now have the system bled and functioning. Turns out that a couple of the dump wires may be backward or incorrect, I do not have the pancake up/down functions. I'll post some pics tomorrow of it locked up and fully dumped. Do you happen to have any pics of your terminal strip that you could add to this link?

L8


----------



## Diablocc86

With the 2 pumps and 4 dumps can you 3 wheel at all?


----------



## BigNasty85Regal

> _Originally posted by Diablocc86_@Mar 7 2004, 07:35 PM
> *With the 2 pumps and 4 dumps can you 3 wheel at all?*


 YEP, the impalas in the 60s 3 wheel like VERY EASY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## STREET SWEEPAZ

> _Originally posted by B O L O_@Mar 7 2004, 04:27 PM
> *one thing that i have not heard or seen yet on your install is the use of a terminal strip for the switch wiring, it makes it alot cleaner, cause all the diagrams make it look like wiring it all str8, and use male, female connecters on your dumps and solinoids for ez replacement *


 I know a place where i can get them for DIRT CHEAP !!!! i was thinking of it on setups since the Porkys Maxdrive setup used to incorporate this type of wiring strip ...they called it a "Junction Box"


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by STREET SWEEPAZ+Mar 8 2004, 03:57 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (STREET SWEEPAZ @ Mar 8 2004, 03:57 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--B O L O_@Mar 7 2004, 04:27 PM
> *one thing that i have not heard or seen yet on your install is the use of a terminal strip for the switch wiring, it makes it alot cleaner, cause all the diagrams make it look like wiring it all str8, and use male, female connecters on your dumps and solinoids for ez replacement *


I know a place where i can get them for DIRT CHEAP !!!! i was thinking of it on setups since the Porkys Maxdrive setup used to incorporate this type of wiring strip ...they called it a "Junction Box"[/b][/quote]
Bob....WTF are you doing up so early????????? Also, I'll be calling you in a bit to have you drop that item back off at UPS.

L8


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Mo pics for your asses.................Here's the moment I'VE been waiting for..........

Here's the car fully dumped - Please keep in mind that I have NO weight in the rear of the car yet, no batteries, no 15's....nothing, it will sit level once I'm finished!!!! The front is completed, you'll notice that the cross member is about 1 inch off the floor


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Let me know when you guys are ready to see her locked up............










:biggrin:


----------



## 3onthree

:thumbsup: Lookin good
and they new avitar uffin: :biggrin:


----------



## schmidt64

how many turns and what tonnage in the front?


----------



## veto213

lookin good homie my crossmember lays straight pavement :biggrin:


----------



## STREET SWEEPAZ

**** Man , thats looking good homie....... You need to check out what that "Flamboyance pearl" is all about from PPG .... They have some that would look good with your banana cream yellow color... It is matching to your color already so it wont take away any of your color ......BOB_T 


-- Your body lines look ALOT cleaner than on my car ... I dont know whats the hell it is -- once you take it apart --it seems like it never goes back together as good as it came .......


----------



## 3onthree

can you plz show some pictures underneath to see the path of the hoses.


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by schmidt64_@Mar 8 2004, 11:07 PM
> *how many turns and what tonnage in the front?*


 2 Ton coils, 4 turns, REGULAR cups........I may go with deep cups and lay frame like Veto said.........





Here's the lockup ladies......
The first picture is a little blurry........I'll take more later


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by STREET SWEEPAZ_@Mar 8 2004, 11:26 PM
> ***** Man , thats looking good homie....... You need to check out what that "Flamboyance pearl" is all about from PPG .... They have some that would look good with your banana cream yellow color... It is matching to your color already so it wont take away any of your color ......BOB_T
> 
> 
> -- Your body lines look ALOT cleaner than on my car ... I dont know whats the hell it is -- once you take it apart --it seems like it never goes back together as good as it came .......*


 Bob......I would like to check it out. I will be repainting this spring. I wanted to lay a flake over this color, whatcha think????????



Okay.....a couple of things about the lockup. First of all I needed to get a longer brake line because the stock one was stretching too much = $17.00 (16" long)

Secondly, the stock shocks were prohibiting me from a full lockup with the 10's..............I would bring her all the way up in the rear and notice that my cylinders were only half way up. I pulled the lower shock nuts and slipped them off then brought her back up, I got 4 more inches out of it :biggrin: :biggrin: So now, I'll need to get new shocks. Other than that, it went pretty smooth. I'm now struggling with these switches, I must have something wired a little off because the switch movements do not match what I have. I'll fuck with it more tonight!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

L8


----------



## veto213

looks damn good homie oh an i aint got deep cups yet im still usin regular cups :biggrin:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by veto213_@Mar 9 2004, 10:22 AM
> *looks damn good homie oh an i aint got deep cups yet im still usin regular cups :biggrin:*


 no shit........you hear any poppin' noises or anything when you lock it up?.....how many turns you have your coils cut to?


----------



## veto213

i got 2 1/2 ton coils up under mines wit 3 1/2 turns as far as the poppin noise i dont hear shit on mine :biggrin:


----------



## BigNasty85Regal

your dump wiring is backwards fix that and you should be fine, just switch them around, on each dump  

LOOKS DAMN GOOD!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by BigNasty85Regal_@Mar 9 2004, 11:01 AM
> *your dump wiring is backwards fix that and you should be fine, just switch them around, on each dump
> 
> LOOKS DAMN GOOD!!!!!!!!!!!*


 I'm definately closer now, just need a little more tweeking with the wires.

The front drivers side does not sit right with the cylinder/spring. I'll be taking it apart tonight or tomorrow to determine the problem.

L8


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64+Mar 10 2004, 01:51 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (1 LO 64 @ Mar 10 2004, 01:51 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--BigNasty85Regal_@Mar 9 2004, 11:01 AM
> *your dump wiring is backwards fix that and you should be fine, just switch them around, on each dump
> 
> LOOKS DAMN GOOD!!!!!!!!!!!*


I'm definately closer now, just need a little more tweeking with the wires.

The front drivers side does not sit right with the cylinder/spring. I'll be taking it apart tonight or tomorrow to determine the problem.

L8[/b][/quote]
Alright......I fucked with that bitch for about 2 hours tonight, pulled both front sides apart to explore different ways the springs sit in the pocket along with how the cylinders come up through the holes. NO MATTER which way you put the springs, they obviously angle towards the engine..........right...........

Okay, well they cylinder cups sit down in those springs and force the angle of the cylinders to also sit towards the engine and rub the control arm bar. NOW I KNOW that I cannot be the only person with this happening.......This rubbing must be okay since there is no way around it unless you re-fab the control arm bar.......

Lets get some feedback going here!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

L8


----------



## rook

hey what size wires are they and what size tire?


----------



## STREET SWEEPAZ

I asked about that pearl ----------- You might have to take out a small loan from the bank ...... :0 :0 Its expensive as hell..... Like a $100 a bottle & you would need about 3 - 4 of them ........

But it is a nice pearl --- It is not as big as a flake would be but it has more sparkle than a pearl .. Its ALOT NICER ... iwas gonna use this on my car until I found out the price --- i would rather spray HUGE flakes for alot less.... & spend more $$$$ on clear ....


I guess thats how it goes .... Nice lock up ----- World wide customs has a set of Chromed shocks that allow for a higher lock up .....

******* Dont go too high!!!!!! otherwise you will end up with a bent driveshaft from the center of the X frame not being cutout good enuff....It tends to get caught up there & its hassel pulling it out & sending it in for repair...... Keep a set of 8's or 10's back there ---- You will still be able to 3 wheel on them ......


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by rook_@Mar 10 2004, 11:08 PM
> *hey what size wires are they and what size tire?*


 14x7 Players = 100 spoke.......
175x14......I'm not sure exactly


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by STREET SWEEPAZ_@Mar 11 2004, 07:12 AM
> *I asked about that pearl ----------- You might have to take out a small loan from the bank ...... :0 :0 Its expensive as hell..... Like a $100 a bottle & you would need about 3 - 4 of them ........
> 
> But it is a nice pearl --- It is not as big as a flake would be but it has more sparkle than a pearl .. Its ALOT NICER ... iwas gonna use this on my car until I found out the price --- i would rather spray HUGE flakes for alot less.... & spend more $$$$ on clear ....
> 
> 
> I guess thats how it goes .... Nice lock up ----- World wide customs has a set of Chromed shocks that allow for a higher lock up .....
> 
> ******* Dont go too high!!!!!! otherwise you will end up with a bent driveshaft from the center of the X frame not being cutout good enuff....It tends to get caught up there & its hassel pulling it out & sending it in for repair...... Keep a set of 8's or 10's back there ---- You will still be able to 3 wheel on them ...... *


 Thanks for you input Bob......can you get me the P/N for those chrome shocks??????? I had to take the stock shocks off to get it like you see it in the picture. Once I tool the stock shocks off, she went up 4-6 more inches......... :0 

L8


----------



## STREET SWEEPAZ

You would have to call down there ---- The # is 612-521-0521 or its 651-521-0521 --- tell then BOB sent you ... You wont get a discount tho .......... :0 


Otherwise i know you can get longer shocks at the parts store....


----------



## STREET SWEEPAZ

bump


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by STREET SWEEPAZ_@Mar 13 2004, 02:28 AM
> *bump*


 :biggrin:  


My phone was not charged last night. That's why we kept getting disconnected. I'll probably hollar at you later. Got a fuckin' ticket first thing this morning........Windows are tinted too dark!!!!!!!

$120 donated to the City........ :angry: :angry:


----------



## DANNY305

LOOKING GOOD KEEP IT UP HOMMIE


----------



## On Fire

Looking good! :thumbsup:


----------



## BigNasty85Regal

so u driving the car now?????????? :uh:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by BigNasty85Regal_@Mar 15 2004, 02:41 PM
> *so u driving the car now?????????? :uh:*


 thanks all for the replies and encouraging comments..........

Yea homie, she's running but I still have the dash, rear speaker deck, door panels, and kick panels to upholster. Then I need to build the speaker boxes and carpet the trunk. It's running pretty good right now. I rebuilt and put that Holley carb on it I got from Bob.......HEY BOB, speaking of that Holley, did you always run it w/no choke? Did it work okay for you??????????


L8


----------



## 1 Bad 71

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64+Mar 11 2004, 07:19 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (1 LO 64 @ Mar 11 2004, 07:19 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--STREET SWEEPAZ_@Mar 11 2004, 07:12 AM
> *I asked about that pearl ----------- You might have to take out a small loan from the bank ...... :0  :0  Its expensive as hell..... Like a $100 a bottle & you would need about 3 - 4 of them ........
> 
> But it is a nice pearl --- It is not as big as a flake would be but it has more sparkle than a pearl .. Its ALOT NICER ... iwas gonna use this on my car until I found out the price --- i would rather spray HUGE flakes for alot less.... & spend more $$$$ on clear ....
> 
> 
> I guess thats how it goes .... Nice lock up ----- World wide customs has a set of Chromed shocks that allow for a higher lock up .....
> 
> ******* Dont go too high!!!!!! otherwise you will end up with a bent driveshaft from the center of the X frame not being cutout good enuff....It tends to get caught up there & its hassel pulling it out & sending it in for repair...... Keep a set of 8's or 10's back there ---- You will still be able to 3 wheel on them ...... *


Thanks for you input Bob......can you get me the P/N for those chrome shocks??????? I had to take the stock shocks off to get it like you see it in the picture. Once I tool the stock shocks off, she went up 4-6 more inches......... :0 

L8 [/b][/quote]
WHERE CAN I GET CHROME SHOCKS FROM??


----------



## BigNasty85Regal

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64+Mar 15 2004, 03:12 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (1 LO 64 @ Mar 15 2004, 03:12 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--BigNasty85Regal_@Mar 15 2004, 02:41 PM
> *so u driving the car now?????????? :uh:*


thanks all for the replies and encouraging comments..........

Yea homie, she's running but I still have the dash, rear speaker deck, door panels, and kick panels to upholster. Then I need to build the speaker boxes and carpet the trunk. It's running pretty good right now. I rebuilt and put that Holley carb on it I got from Bob.......HEY BOB, speaking of that Holley, did you always run it w/no choke? Did it work okay for you??????????


L8[/b][/quote]
oic, get some more pics


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by 1 Bad 71+Mar 15 2004, 04:34 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (1 Bad 71 @ Mar 15 2004, 04:34 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by -1 LO [email protected] 11 2004, 07:19 AM
> *<!--QuoteBegin--STREET SWEEPAZ*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> *@Mar 11 2004, 07:12 AM
> I asked about that pearl ----------- You might have to take out a small loan from the bank ...... :0  :0  Its expensive as hell..... Like a $100 a bottle & you would need about 3 - 4 of them ........
> 
> But it is a nice pearl --- It is not as big as a flake would be but it has more sparkle than a pearl .. Its ALOT NICER ... iwas gonna use this on my car until I found out the price --- i would rather spray HUGE flakes for alot less.... & spend more $$$$ on clear ....
> 
> 
> I guess thats how it goes .... Nice lock up ----- World wide customs has a set of Chromed shocks that allow for a higher lock up .....
> 
> ******* Dont go too high!!!!!! otherwise you will end up with a bent driveshaft from the center of the X frame not being cutout good enuff....It tends to get caught up there & its hassel pulling it out & sending it in for repair...... Keep a set of 8's or 10's back there ---- You will still be able to 3 wheel on them ...... *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Thanks for you input Bob......can you get me the P/N for those chrome shocks??????? I had to take the stock shocks off to get it like you see it in the picture. Once I tool the stock shocks off, she went up 4-6 more inches......... :0
> 
> L8 *
Click to expand...

WHERE CAN I GET CHROME SHOCKS FROM??[/b][/quote]
Call that number he has posted.........

AS AN UPDATE************

Purchased 4 Napa Deep Cycle G31's for = $53/each


:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## veto213

a homie i got my digital workin i will have pics of my car lifted front an back an standin 3 for u homie


----------



## BigNasty85Regal

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64+Mar 18 2004, 07:19 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (1 LO 64 @ Mar 18 2004, 07:19 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by -1 Bad [email protected] 15 2004, 04:34 PM
> *
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by -1 LO [email protected] 11 2004, 07:19 AM
> <!--QuoteBegin--STREET SWEEPAZ
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> @Mar 11 2004, 07:12 AM
> I asked about that pearl ----------- You might have to take out a small loan from the bank ...... :0  :0  Its expensive as hell..... Like a $100 a bottle & you would need about 3 - 4 of them ........
> 
> But it is a nice pearl --- It is not as big as a flake would be but it has more sparkle than a pearl .. Its ALOT NICER ... iwas gonna use this on my car until I found out the price --- i would rather spray HUGE flakes for alot less.... & spend more $$$$ on clear ....
> 
> 
> I guess thats how it goes .... Nice lock up ----- World wide customs has a set of Chromed shocks that allow for a higher lock up .....
> 
> ******* Dont go too high!!!!!! otherwise you will end up with a bent driveshaft from the center of the X frame not being cutout good enuff....It tends to get caught up there & its hassel pulling it out & sending it in for repair...... Keep a set of 8's or 10's back there ---- You will still be able to 3 wheel on them ......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks for you input Bob......can you get me the P/N for those chrome shocks??????? I had to take the stock shocks off to get it like you see it in the picture. Once I tool the stock shocks off, she went up 4-6 more inches......... :0
> 
> L8 *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> WHERE CAN I GET CHROME SHOCKS FROM??*
Click to expand...

Call that number he has posted.........

AS AN UPDATE************

Purchased 4 Napa Deep Cycle G31's for = $53/each


:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:[/b][/quote]


----------



## veto213

will have more pics lata i gotta finish puttin my pumps back 2gether i just rebuilt my pump heads :biggrin:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by veto213_@Mar 18 2004, 01:24 PM
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> will have more pics lata i gotta finish puttin my pumps back 2gether i just rebuilt my pump heads :biggrin:*


 That steering wheel is PIMP like a mafugga!!!!!!!!!


----------



## veto213

:biggrin:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by veto213_@Mar 18 2004, 03:54 PM
> *:biggrin:*


 Hey Homie........can you get a me a REAL STRAIGHT grill for my 64?
Bob......how about you??????????

L8


----------



## veto213

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64+Mar 20 2004, 11:30 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (1 LO 64 @ Mar 20 2004, 11:30 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--veto213_@Mar 18 2004, 03:54 PM
> *:biggrin:*


Hey Homie........can you get a me a REAL STRAIGHT grill for my 64?
Bob......how about you??????????

L8[/b][/quote]
yea i got 1 good 1 plus 1 of my club members has 1 that im buyin umm my grill is pretty straight on my car so but i could use 1 of these so i kno forsure i got 1 for sell


----------



## STREET SWEEPAZ

I was askin veto the same thing -- I need a grill homie..........


1LO, Thats a good deal for the batteries ..... Not bad at all .......




*** Chrome shocks !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Call these guys , Craig / Shawn or Bill over at WorldWide Customs in Mpls Mn 1-651-521-0521

I Believe they are the 29" shocks for $150 in chrome 

otherwise $85 plain.........


----------



## BigNasty85Regal

damn, looking good


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by STREET SWEEPAZ_@Mar 20 2004, 10:49 PM
> *I was askin veto the same thing -- I need a grill homie..........
> 
> 
> 1LO, Thats a good deal for the batteries ..... Not bad at all .......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *** Chrome shocks !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Call these guys , Craig / Shawn or Bill over at WorldWide Customs in Mpls Mn 1-651-521-0521
> 
> I Believe they are the 29" shocks for $150 in chrome
> 
> otherwise $85 plain.........*


 HAHAHAHAHA...........that's cool homie. Veto, hook Bob up first since he was in line b4 me. I actually won't need one for a few months, but I'm starting to look now. If I can't find a nice straight used one then I'll probably end up getting a NOS aftermarket. I'll have some more pics Monday of the progress of my interior..........


L8


----------



## bigdanmcintosh

more pics :angry:


----------



## BigNasty85Regal

bob and I, a couple days ago
<<<<<<<<<<<<<


----------



## veto213

:biggrin: 




















Last edited by veto213 at Mar 21 2004, 05:16 PM


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by veto213_@Mar 21 2004, 03:07 PM
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 


damn homie..you have the bumper off and everything.......what are you doing to it?????


----------



## veto213

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64+Mar 21 2004, 07:45 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (1 LO 64 @ Mar 21 2004, 07:45 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--veto213_@Mar 21 2004, 03:07 PM
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 


damn homie..you have the bumper off and everything.......what are you doing to it?????

   [/b][/quote]
just a lil bit of work :biggrin: grill is just sittin on it right now i will have more pics lata on this week


----------



## BigNasty85Regal

seems like everyones working :0


----------



## STREET SWEEPAZ

ttt


Im still looking for parts , LMK if you guys can help a brotha out -- we all 64 Kin here ... 



Last edited by STREET SWEEPAZ at Mar 21 2004, 11:18 PM


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by STREET SWEEPAZ_@Mar 22 2004, 12:18 AM
> *ttt
> 
> 
> Im still looking for parts , LMK if you guys can help a brotha out -- we all 64 Kin here ...*


 I'll probably have the steering wheel guts for you this week. The steering wheel ain't worth a fuck..........


----------



## veto213

heres sum pics 2 look at :biggrin: 



















i wish she came wit the car :biggrin:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by veto213_@Mar 22 2004, 09:37 AM
> *heres sum pics 2 look at :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i wish she came wit the car :biggrin:*


 DAMN Homie......who dat??????? 


:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## veto213

homeboys wife that built the car she 1 fine bitch :biggrin:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Started the Interior.......Pics as promised.
Yes, black crushed velvet.............some like it, some don't. I think it happens to look OG!

Here I pulled all the nuts bolts off of the dash so the material could be glued to it. I am using "3M Super 77 spray adhesive" It was the best glue available for this application.


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Kind of tough to see but the material is laying down quite nicely. First we cut the material out with the dash that I removed which made a nice template. Then we mocked it up on the dash several times until the edges were cut correctly. We sprayed the glue up around the windshield and worked our way down. Once the glue is sprayed, it sets up VERY quickly which didn't leave us much to work with.


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

The Rear speaker deck was a snap to do. I had already upholstered it once before so it didn't take long to do it = 20 mins.


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

I'll also be covering my door panels, kick panels, and other misc. items. I will NOT be doing the headliner and seats..........

I'm also working on the boxes for my 15's. I started the mockup in one picture, you can see the box. I'll be adding a port off of the front = Internal Air Space = 2.5
I'll have both boxes built next Saturday. I'll have the rest of the interior done next Sunday. I'll then begin carpeting the trunk and hiding the wires..................

I'll post more pics as it comes together.


----------



## veto213

i started 2 go wit the black chrush but i changed my mind after i did the back seat im wantin 2 give it the og look so im redoin all my interior in white an blue (not in crush though) :biggrin: heres a pic of my back seat wit the chrush










oh yea ya shits lookin good homie cant wait 2 see more pics :biggrin:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by veto213_@Mar 22 2004, 01:46 PM
> *i started 2 go wit the black chrush but i changed my mind after i did the back seat im wantin 2 give it the og look so im redoin all my interior in white an blue (not in crush though) :biggrin: heres a pic of my back seat wit the chrush
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh yea ya shits lookin good homie cant wait 2 see more pics :biggrin:*


 WOW....that shit looks good as hell. I heard the water fucks velvet up real quick...........I like the way it looks though. Post some more pics homie.........both of you and your homies car!!!!!!!!!!!


:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## veto213

i heard the same thang bout the velvet wut cars u want me 2 post both cars ive posted in here is mine :biggrin:


----------



## veto213

more pics homie :cheesy: both the impala an the wagon has a 2 pump setup


----------



## veto213

:biggrin: 

impala motor shitty pic 









just got me a cherry picker so that motor is on its way out :cheesy: 









shit load of extra parts









more shit just sittin around :biggrin: 











Last edited by veto213 at Mar 22 2004, 04:38 PM


----------



## BigNasty85Regal

wow, parts galore, hey 1 LO 64, get us some recent pics


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by BigNasty85Regal_@Mar 22 2004, 03:06 PM
> *wow, parts galore, hey 1 LO 64, get us some recent pics *


 I did homie.......check one page back!!!!!!!!!


:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64+Mar 22 2004, 03:19 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (1 LO 64 @ Mar 22 2004, 03:19 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--BigNasty85Regal_@Mar 22 2004, 03:06 PM
> *wow, parts galore, hey 1 LO 64, get us some recent pics *


I did homie.......check one page back!!!!!!!!!


:biggrin: :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
any pics of the trunk.

nice project!


----------



## BigNasty85Regal

oic, looking good :cheesy:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by lone star+Mar 22 2004, 04:58 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (lone star @ Mar 22 2004, 04:58 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by -1 LO [email protected] 22 2004, 03:19 PM
> *<!--QuoteBegin--BigNasty85Regal*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> *@Mar 22 2004, 03:06 PM
> wow, parts galore, hey 1 LO 64, get us some recent pics *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> I did homie.......check one page back!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> :biggrin: :biggrin:*
Click to expand...

any pics of the trunk.

nice project![/b][/quote]
Yea.......check a couple pages back.....

L8


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64+Mar 22 2004, 06:07 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (1 LO 64 @ Mar 22 2004, 06:07 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by -lone [email protected] 22 2004, 04:58 PM
> *
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by -1 LO [email protected] 22 2004, 03:19 PM
> <!--QuoteBegin--BigNasty85Regal
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> @Mar 22 2004, 03:06 PM
> wow, parts galore, hey 1 LO 64, get us some recent pics
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I did homie.......check one page back!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> :biggrin: :biggrin:*
> 
> 
> 
> *
> any pics of the trunk.
> 
> nice project!*
Click to expand...

Yea.......check a couple pages back.....

L8  [/b][/quote]
my bad i skimmed though so fast didnt give the pics time to load...looks nice


----------



## STREET SWEEPAZ

More pics -- We want more pics.......




-- Any word yet there veto on some other parts -- LMK


----------



## veto213

more pics :cheesy: 


























street sweepa i'll hit u up in a lil bit


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by veto213_@Mar 23 2004, 04:37 PM
> *more pics :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> street sweepa i'll hit u up in a lil bit *


 Is that your blue ride???????? If so, what color you goin with?

L8


----------



## veto213

yep thats it i aint decided yet on a color


----------



## veto213

i thought about goin back blue wit it im really undecided on the color so maybe yall can help me out 

heres a couple colors of blue i was thinkin on


















i need a damn color chart


----------



## BigNasty85Regal

street sweepaz has a color chart :0


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by veto213_@Mar 23 2004, 08:53 PM
> *i thought about goin back blue wit it im really undecided on the color so maybe yall can help me out
> 
> heres a couple colors of blue i was thinkin on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i need a damn color chart*


 Both pretty nice.............I can't decide without a dry swatch.........


----------



## BigNasty85Regal

why blue???????????/  

go with something EXOTIC


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2

> _Originally posted by veto213_@Jan 31 2004, 08:17 PM
> *my welder a 110 i knew that wouldn't hold we tried it on the wagon we had 2 get a 220 but thats wut im doin right now tryin 2 get ahold of him or this other person i kno*


 a 110 does work... we done a bunch of cars with it and it holds... as long as u noe how to weld a perfect bead and u get the right wire... we've made struts for a euro with a 110 and welded the rear blocks for the pistons on the axle on big bodies and still holds its all really on the technique honestly i didnt think it'll hold but this member from my club welds really good with the 110... i got 2 110 welders and he gots 2 also and they havent given us a problem but we also got a 220 arc welder so if we need it... but i wanna buy a big ass miller mig and tig welder...


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2

also... on a impala... the rear cylenders.... i got a 63 impala and im gunna juice it once the body work is done and i need to know if theres any special way to weld the blocks on the trailing arms?... the only impala i ever did the hydros on the back cylenders were already in but they went to the trailin arms..


----------



## Mark

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2+Mar 25 2004, 09:16 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (tRiCk oR tReAt 2 @ Mar 25 2004, 09:16 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--veto213_@Jan 31 2004, 08:17 PM
> *my welder a 110 i knew that wouldn't hold we tried it on the wagon we had 2 get a 220 but thats wut im doin right now tryin 2 get ahold of him or this other person i kno*


a 110 does work... we done a bunch of cars with it and it holds... as long as u noe how to weld a perfect bead and u get the right wire... we've made struts for a euro with a 110 and welded the rear blocks for the pistons on the axle on big bodies and still holds its all really on the technique honestly i didnt think it'll hold but this member from my club welds really good with the 110... i got 2 110 welders and he gots 2 also and they havent given us a problem but we also got a 220 arc welder so if we need it... but i wanna buy a big ass miller mig and tig welder...[/b][/quote]
your talking like 3-4Gs for an out fit like that :0 can i come over and use it hahahah

my little ass welder will burn and melt 1/4 steel. :biggrin:


----------



## 3onthree

blue is tyte though. im gonna paint my lac candy cobalt blue. it looks so so good with chrome :biggrin:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

As mentioned before I will be finishing up the boxes for my 15's and also finishing up the interior. I will post pics on Monday. I do have one pic of the mockup of the box though. 

I will have two of these, 1 in each quarter panel.......... Black carpet with CHROME grills!!!!












Last edited by 1 LO 64 at Mar 25 2004, 02:03 PM


----------



## BigNasty85Regal

cars gonna be tight, you gotta come down this way sometime :biggrin:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by BigNasty85Regal_@Mar 25 2004, 02:39 PM
> *cars gonna be tight, you gotta come down this way sometime :biggrin:*


 I'm gonna try REAL HARD this summer....I would like to hit up that big show you guys got down there, I think it's called "Back to the 50's" or something.......


----------



## BigNasty85Regal

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64+Mar 25 2004, 01:41 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (1 LO 64 @ Mar 25 2004, 01:41 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--BigNasty85Regal_@Mar 25 2004, 02:39 PM
> *cars gonna be tight, you gotta come down this way sometime :biggrin:*


I'm gonna try REAL HARD this summer....I would like to hit up that big show you guys got down there, I think it's called "Back to the 50's" or something.......

[/b][/quote]
yep in the twin cities, its off the HOOK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

BOB..........where are you???? Did you get my MO yet? I have not received the switch extensions either!!!! Holla atcha boi

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BigNasty85Regal

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Mar 26 2004, 01:02 PM
> *BOB..........where are you???? Did you get my MO yet? I have not received the switch extensions either!!!! Holla atcha boi
> 
> :biggrin: :biggrin:*


 he sent them out yesterday(THURSDAY), I was with him :biggrin:


----------



## FullFledgedPimpin

> _Originally posted by 3onthree_@Mar 25 2004, 08:28 AM
> *blue is tyte though. im gonna paint my lac candy cobalt blue. it looks so so good with chrome :biggrin:*


 im gonna paint my lac candy cobalt blue too :biggrin: when i get one


----------



## skinnythepmp

i looked at every page and must say 1 lo you did it ! that ride has come a long way and the diagrams are helping me with my set up

thanks!


----------



## Chris

looks good...only thing i would see a problem with is the way the pumps are mounted....eventually it may rip the bolts thru the floor.....best thing would be to put a peice of flat bar underneath to distribute it evenly.....


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by skinnythepmp_@Mar 26 2004, 11:22 PM
> *i looked at every page and must say 1 lo you did it ! that ride has come a long way and the diagrams are helping me with my set up
> 
> thanks!*


 Thanks for all the comments and glad it helped you out. I'll have pics of the boxes Monday......I'll be starting them after breakfast!!!!


:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BigNasty85Regal

so, uall switched up huh, get those extensions????????


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by BigNasty85Regal_@Mar 28 2004, 01:32 PM
> *so, uall switched up huh, get those extensions???????? *


Haven't received them yet.....probably tomorrow!!!! Yea, I took the car for a spin today down the block to make sure everything was cool....... :biggrin: :biggrin: I have the interior %80 complete. I just need to bolt two more trim pieces up. I also got most of the boxes complete, I ran out of wood!!!!!!!! Then bitches take up ALL of the remaining trunk space. I'll post some pics tomorrow!!!!!!


L8 



Last edited by 1 LO 64 at Mar 28 2004, 04:47 PM


----------



## BigNasty85Regal

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64+Mar 28 2004, 03:44 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (1 LO 64 @ Mar 28 2004, 03:44 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--BigNasty85Regal_@Mar 28 2004, 01:32 PM
> *so, uall switched up huh, get those extensions???????? *


Haven't received them yet.....probably tomorrow!!!! Yea, I took the car for a spin today down the block to make sure everything was cool....... :biggrin: :biggrin: I have the interior %80 complete. I just need to bolt two more trim pieces up. I also got most of the boxes complete, I ran out of wood!!!!!!!! Then bitches take up ALL of the remaining trunk space. I'll post some pics tomorrow!!!!!!


L8[/b][/quote]


----------



## BigNasty85Regal

lets see some more pics, interior done yet?????????


----------



## S10lifted

I can't wait to see the finished project! Have you ever thought about doing the sides and bottome of the boxes to get as much airspace as possible?


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by S10lifted_@Mar 30 2004, 08:19 AM
> *I can't wait to see the finished project! Have you ever thought about doing the sides and bottome of the boxes to get as much airspace as possible?*


 Yea........My port(s) are tuned for 20 Hertz....I should be able to drop bottom *REAL* hard. I will have more pics when I get the rest of the knobs and shit put in. It turned out better than I thought. I'll probably finish up the boxes today. I need some dynomat or insulation for my quarter panels before I put them in. I also need to carpet them. It all takes time I guess. Here's a rough outline of my current system layout.......


:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 3onthree

hey 1lo did you get that cylinder rubbing problem fixed?


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by 3onthree_@Mar 30 2004, 12:54 PM
> *hey 1lo did you get that cylinder rubbing problem fixed?*


 Nope....she still rubs. I won't be hopping so I think I'll be okay (from what I've been told)


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Bump


----------



## PLANETGETLOW




----------



## PLANETGETLOW

The move "Pancake"........

what's your opinions on it???? Do you only use it to pancake down, pancake up, or both?????? Does either move use more power than the other???? Will using both moves all the time kill the battery quicker or is that jus a myth???????

L8


----------



## S10lifted

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Apr 11 2004, 11:29 AM
> *The move "Pancake"........
> 
> what's your opinions on it???? Do you only use it to pancake down, pancake up, or both?????? Does either move use more power than the other???? Will using both moves all the time kill the battery quicker or is that jus a myth???????
> 
> L8 *


 Check your topic bout it.


----------



## BigNasty85Regal

I really never usd pancake or see saw :uh: or front individuals :uh:


----------



## $outh$ideBrawler

Last edited by $outh$ideBrawler at Apr 11 2004, 03:21 PM


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by BigNasty85Regal_@Apr 11 2004, 03:15 PM
> *I really never usd pancake or see saw :uh: or front individuals :uh:*


 Hey homie........where have you guys been???????


L8


----------



## rook

> _Originally posted by BigNasty85Regal_@Apr 11 2004, 03:15 PM
> *I really never usd pancake or see saw :uh: or front individuals :uh:*


 me neither im straight 4 switches..thats enuff for me!!


----------



## Real's Hydraulics




----------



## maymayloc

you know all i can say is damn. ive just spent the last hour readin all 13 pages of this topic, and ive never seen so many people come together and help each other out. thats why i still some to this site every day. im a first timer and hopefully(fingers crossed) will have my first setup installed this weekend from someone actually off this site I met. ive bought EVERY SINGLE thing i need for my install from here from like bignasty85regal, lildeville and so many others thanks again and hopefully soon ill be postin my before and after pictures on here soon thanks to everyone from here. :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by maymayloc_@Apr 12 2004, 08:42 PM
> *you know all i can say is damn. ive just spent the last hour readin all 13 pages of this topic, and ive never seen so many people come together and help each other out. thats why i still some to this site every day. im a first timer and hopefully(fingers crossed) will have my first setup installed this weekend from someone actually off this site I met. ive bought EVERY SINGLE thing i need for my install from here from like bignasty85regal, lildeville and so many others thanks again and hopefully soon ill be postin my before and after pictures on here soon thanks to everyone from here. :thumbsup: :biggrin:*


 Good job homie.....keep us updated and feel free to ask questions. I often felt stupid at times for asking questions, but I'm almost 30 and can admit I don't know it all and need help. I'll have more pics this week of the progress on my trunk and finished interior!!!!


L8


----------



## BigNasty85Regal

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64+Apr 12 2004, 06:51 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (1 LO 64 @ Apr 12 2004, 06:51 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--BigNasty85Regal_@Apr 11 2004, 03:15 PM
> *I really never usd pancake or see saw :uh:  or front individuals :uh:*


Hey homie........where have you guys been???????


L8  [/b][/quote]
HONEYMOONING :biggrin: :uh:


----------



## southsider

i read this entire topic 
and im glad i did


----------



## skinnythepmp

JUST WANTED TO SAY THAT I USED THE WIRING DIAGRAM ON THIS POST TO WIRE UP A 5 SWITCH SET-UP F B S S P HAVEN'T HOOKED IT ALL UP YET BUT THANKS AGAIN !!!


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

More pics for dat azz.........

Finally got her outside and cleaned up the white walls. This is the ride when it's fully dumped, no fuel in the tank so it should squat a little lower in the rear.


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Here's a shot of the rear end locked up.........
(10 Strokes in the rear)


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Finally got the dash covered and put back together. It turned out nicer than I expected.


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Here's a nice shot of the door panels.........Check out those patterns!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## maymayloc

that looks nice. but how'd you get that bud light on the shifter?? that was a nice touch cool


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by maymayloc_@Apr 19 2004, 11:56 AM
> *that looks nice. but how'd you get that bud light on the shifter?? that was a nice touch cool*


 E-Bay Item = $5.00
Drill Bit = $0.50 cents

...................................................


Waaalllaaaaahhhh!!!!!!!


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Couple of 15's in da trunk............

FOR SALE


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

:0 :0 :0 :0 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...MESSE%3AIT&rd=1


----------



## BigNasty85Regal

car looks damn good, now some chrome trim would set it off


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by BigNasty85Regal_@Apr 19 2004, 12:52 PM
> *car looks damn good, now some chrome trim would set it off *


 Thanks man.......I need a charger too **HINT HINT** :biggrin: :biggrin: 

Hey homie, ask around if anyone down there wants these 15's...hit Bob's no Internet havin ass up about them.........I'll probably roll the car the way it is this summer and complete the body work this Fall...........   


Get back at me!!!!


----------



## BigNasty85Regal

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64+Apr 19 2004, 12:09 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (1 LO 64 @ Apr 19 2004, 12:09 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--BigNasty85Regal_@Apr 19 2004, 12:52 PM
> *car looks damn good, now some chrome trim would set it off *


Thanks man.......I need a charger too **HINT HINT** :biggrin: :biggrin: 

Hey homie, ask around if anyone down there wants these 15's...hit Bob's no Internet havin ass up about them.........I'll probably roll the car the way it is this summer and complete the body work this Fall...........   


Get back at me!!!!  [/b][/quote]
Ill see if my other place can fix the charger, if so its your for a GREAT PRICE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by BigNasty85Regal+Apr 20 2004, 08:47 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (BigNasty85Regal @ Apr 20 2004, 08:47 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by -1 LO [email protected] 19 2004, 12:09 PM
> *<!--QuoteBegin--BigNasty85Regal*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> *@Apr 19 2004, 12:52 PM
> car looks damn good, now some chrome trim would set it off *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Thanks man.......I need a charger too **HINT HINT** :biggrin: :biggrin:
> 
> Hey homie, ask around if anyone down there wants these 15's...hit Bob's no Internet havin ass up about them.........I'll probably roll the car the way it is this summer and complete the body work this Fall...........
> 
> 
> Get back at me!!!!  *
Click to expand...

Ill see if my other place can fix the charger, if so its your for a GREAT PRICE!!!!!!!!!! [/b][/quote]
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

Please do I'm charging each battery indivdually right now!!!!!!!


----------



## BigNasty85Regal

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64+Apr 20 2004, 08:37 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (1 LO 64 @ Apr 20 2004, 08:37 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 20 2004, 08:47 AM
> *
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by -1 LO [email protected] 19 2004, 12:09 PM
> <!--QuoteBegin--BigNasty85Regal
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> @Apr 19 2004, 12:52 PM
> car looks damn good, now some chrome trim would set it off
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks man.......I need a charger too **HINT HINT** :biggrin: :biggrin:
> 
> Hey homie, ask around if anyone down there wants these 15's...hit Bob's no Internet havin ass up about them.........I'll probably roll the car the way it is this summer and complete the body work this Fall...........
> 
> 
> Get back at me!!!!  *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Ill see if my other place can fix the charger, if so its your for a GREAT PRICE!!!!!!!!!! *
Click to expand...

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

Please do I'm charging each battery indivdually right now!!!!!!![/b][/quote]
yeah Ill see whats up man, it works great, just interstate dont know how to fix it, I think, but if anything man, you could get 2 more batts and buy my 72 volt street charger :0


----------



## SANCHEZ

hey 1 LO howcome you did'nt use pro balls in the rear?

progress lookin good holmes, good inspiration for me and my low in the tear down stage :biggrin: 



Last edited by maD Milpitian at Apr 20 2004, 10:24 AM


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by maD Milpitian_@Apr 20 2004, 10:23 AM
> *hey 1 LO howcome you did'nt use pro balls in the rear?
> 
> progress lookin good holmes, good inspiration for me and my low in the tear down stage :biggrin:*


 I'll probably upgrade this winter. I was just simply anxious to get her up & running. I'm going to tear down and run 12's in the rear, chrome the trailing arms and other misc parts......

thanks for stopping by!!



L8


----------



## SANCHEZ

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64+Apr 20 2004, 10:39 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (1 LO 64 @ Apr 20 2004, 10:39 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--maD Milpitian_@Apr 20 2004, 10:23 AM
> *hey 1 LO howcome you did'nt use pro balls in the rear?
> 
> progress lookin good holmes, good inspiration for me and my low in the tear down stage :biggrin:*


I'll probably upgrade this winter. I was just simply anxious to get her up & running. I'm going to tear down and run 12's in the rear, chrome the trailing arms and other misc parts......

thanks for stopping by!!



L8[/b][/quote]
eh man did you do any reinforcing? I'm now tryin to figure a way to lift my body off the frame in my single car garage :biggrin: I atleast want to strengthen the rear humps and the c channell that the bat rack will be welded to, once again just reading this thread is helpin like a mug!


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by maD Milpitian+Apr 20 2004, 10:46 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (maD Milpitian @ Apr 20 2004, 10:46 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by -1 LO [email protected] 20 2004, 10:39 AM
> *<!--QuoteBegin--maD Milpitian*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> *@Apr 20 2004, 10:23 AM
> hey 1 LO howcome you did'nt use pro balls in the rear?
> 
> progress lookin good holmes, good inspiration for me and my low in the tear down stage :biggrin:*
> 
> 
> 
> *
> I'll probably upgrade this winter. I was just simply anxious to get her up & running. I'm going to tear down and run 12's in the rear, chrome the trailing arms and other misc parts......
> 
> thanks for stopping by!!
> 
> 
> 
> L8*
Click to expand...

eh man did you do any reinforcing? I'm now tryin to figure a way to lift my body off the frame in my single car garage :biggrin: I atleast want to strengthen the rear humps and the c channell that the bat rack will be welded to, once again just reading this thread is helpin like a mug![/b][/quote]
Well......I won't be hopping this year or being too hard on her. This summer I will re-enforce the rear axle with some material welding underneath it and probably slap some 1/8 material over the axle humps and rear frame. I just want to get it outside where I can work on it!!!!!!!


----------



## SCLA




----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by scla90044_@Apr 20 2004, 02:32 PM
> *       *


 Nice seeing you stop in youngblood!!!!!


----------



## skinnythepmp

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Apr 19 2004, 12:48 PM
> *Couple of 15's in da trunk............
> 
> FOR SALE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 LOOKS GOOD !!!!!!!

I BET THAT SHIT SOUNDS LIKE YOU GOT A NFL PUNTER TRYING TO KICK HIS WAY OUT WITH THOSE FACING UPWARDS

THAT'S A DOWN SOUTH SET-UP


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by skinnythepmp+Apr 20 2004, 09:02 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (skinnythepmp @ Apr 20 2004, 09:02 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--1 LO 64_@Apr 19 2004, 12:48 PM
> *Couple of 15's in da trunk............
> 
> FOR SALE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOKS GOOD !!!!!!!

I BET THAT SHIT SOUNDS LIKE YOU GOT A NFL PUNTER TRYING TO KICK HIS WAY OUT WITH THOSE FACING UPWARDS

THAT'S A DOWN SOUTH SET-UP[/b][/quote]
Yea, it hits REAL hard. I'm selling them doe.....I want more trunk space for a spare, a nice custom amp mount, and some carpet covering!!

L8


----------



## BigNasty85Regal

:0


----------



## STREET SWEEPAZ

** What you selling them subs for??????? Give me a call about them -- i need some for the Navi ---- LMK HOMIE !!!!!!!1





----- Oh yeah SLIM !!!!!!! I aint fucking stealing shit from out under you -- I am getting the rims from dustin for a window tinting job that brett owes me --- I will still sell em to you if you want ...... This way everyone comes out with something -- I pay nothing for them but some of my painting skill on his nitrous bottle for the window tint & tint for the rims -- I sell to you for the same amount --- Its a big Happy circle but, If you feel like talking stuff to Justin like i stole them from you -- Thats cool too ........ Think about it -- We all here are trading our services to gain something we all want between me , brett, & dustin --- NO harm in that ....... Next time call me before you assume that im jacking people around .... Afterall you said you were gonna buy the rims 3 times & never showed up to get them -- that kinda irritated dustin a bit ..... Get at me foo / you know my number ......







---- Sorr for th incovenience there 1LO , imoutta here , BOB_T


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by STREET SWEEPAZ_@Apr 21 2004, 05:26 PM
> *** What you selling them subs for??????? Give me a call about them -- i need some for the Navi ---- LMK HOMIE !!!!!!!1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ----- Oh yeah SLIM !!!!!!! I aint fucking stealing shit from out under you -- I am getting the rims from dustin for a window tinting job that brett owes me --- I will still sell em to you if you want ...... This way everyone comes out with something -- I pay nothing for them but some of my painting skill on his nitrous bottle for the window tint & tint for the rims -- I sell to you for the same amount --- Its a big Happy circle but, If you feel like talking stuff to Justin like i stole them from you -- Thats cool too ........ Think about it -- We all here are trading our services to gain something we all want between me , brett, & dustin --- NO harm in that ....... Next time call me before you assume that im jacking people around .... Afterall you said you were gonna buy the rims 3 times & never showed up to get them -- that kinda irritated dustin a bit ..... Get at me foo / you know my number ......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ---- Sorr for th incovenience there 1LO , imoutta here , BOB_T*


 No problem G.....nice seeing you up in here again. I'll make you a deal on them......I'll hollar at you later


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

This weekend I completed the installation of an eletric trunk release. Pretty easy, just mount the Solenoid, run a ground wire, and the switch, and a hot wire. I have the button under my dash hidden under my new upholstery!!!!!










I'll be taking some more pics of my driveshaft, it appears to be rubbing the X-Frame. I'll take some before's and after's

L8


----------



## STREET SWEEPAZ

-- i was thoinking of using an old trunk latch from the cadillacs that are automatic ----- BADASSS!!!!!!!


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by STREET SWEEPAZ_@Apr 26 2004, 03:49 PM
> *-- i was thoinking of using an old trunk latch from the cadillacs that are automatic ----- BADASSS!!!!!!!*


 Actually I bought this little kit off of E-bay for $15 bucks.....I mod'd my old latch, ran the wires, and WAALLAAHHHH!!!!!!!!


----------



## veto213

shits lookin hot homie


----------



## BigNasty85Regal

I got pics of my s-10 up in the post your rides forum


----------



## skinnythepmp

I LIKE THIS CAR........................BUMP


----------



## schmidt64

why didn't you use the stock front coils on the rear?


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by schmidt64_@May 3 2004, 12:46 AM
> *why didn't you use the stock front coils on the rear?*


 I was going to but they were screwed up from the previous owner. I'll either pull some off of a donor car I have or just go with two tons..........Shocks will be going back on the rear too, I just need some longer ones to accomodate the 10's.

This fall I will be updating this thread with some basic wrapping of the A-Arms, X-Frame, and frame humps......



L8


----------



## BigNasty85Regal

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64+May 3 2004, 06:17 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (1 LO 64 @ May 3 2004, 06:17 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--schmidt64_@May 3 2004, 12:46 AM
> *why didn't you use the stock front coils on the rear?*


I was going to but they were screwed up from the previous owner. I'll either pull some off of a donor car I have or just go with two tons..........Shocks will be going back on the rear too, I just need some longer ones to accomodate the 10's.

This fall I will be updating this thread with some basic wrapping of the A-Arms, X-Frame, and frame humps......



L8  [/b][/quote]
  , looking good man, what kinda system u running now?????


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by BigNasty85Regal+May 3 2004, 11:51 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (BigNasty85Regal @ May 3 2004, 11:51 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by -1 LO [email protected] 3 2004, 06:17 AM
> *<!--QuoteBegin--schmidt64*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> *@May 3 2004, 12:46 AM
> why didn't you use the stock front coils on the rear?*
> 
> 
> 
> *
> I was going to but they were screwed up from the previous owner. I'll either pull some off of a donor car I have or just go with two tons..........Shocks will be going back on the rear too, I just need some longer ones to accomodate the 10's.
> 
> This fall I will be updating this thread with some basic wrapping of the A-Arms, X-Frame, and frame humps......
> 
> 
> 
> L8  *
Click to expand...

  , looking good man, what kinda system u running now?????[/b][/quote]
Hydro System or Sound System??????

My dros are 8's up front & 10's in Rear. Powered with 2 Pumps and 4 Batts...just street ridin' right now G. 

My system will be 2 - Kicker 10's powered by the same Mono Block amp with 2 - 6's, 2 6x9's, and 2 tweets, powered by a 4 channel amp.

How's your shit been coming along, I've been following the thread and bumping it up!!!!!!


----------



## BigNasty85Regal

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64+May 3 2004, 12:28 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (1 LO 64 @ May 3 2004, 12:28 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 3 2004, 11:51 AM
> *
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by -1 LO [email protected] 3 2004, 06:17 AM
> <!--QuoteBegin--schmidt64
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> @May 3 2004, 12:46 AM
> why didn't you use the stock front coils on the rear?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was going to but they were screwed up from the previous owner. I'll either pull some off of a donor car I have or just go with two tons..........Shocks will be going back on the rear too, I just need some longer ones to accomodate the 10's.
> 
> This fall I will be updating this thread with some basic wrapping of the A-Arms, X-Frame, and frame humps......
> 
> 
> 
> L8  *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> , looking good man, what kinda system u running now?????*
Click to expand...

Hydro System or Sound System??????

My dros are 8's up front & 10's in Rear. Powered with 2 Pumps and 4 Batts...just street ridin' right now G. 

My system will be 2 - Kicker 10's powered by the same Mono Block amp with 2 - 6's, 2 6x9's, and 2 tweets, powered by a 4 channel amp.

How's your shit been coming along, I've been following the thread and bumping it up!!!!!![/b][/quote]
doign great homie, ive been cruising it, ordered my door pins, tuning it up, got insurance and plates, now bob started his job at this new place

SO IT MAY BE GETTING SOME JUICE TONIGHT OR THIS WEEKEND


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

UP FOCKERS


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

:uh: :uh:


----------



## BigNasty85Regal

Ill be sending out them 3 tons for u tomorrow


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by BigNasty85Regal_@Jun 20 2004, 01:49 PM
> *Ill be sending out them 3 tons for u tomorrow *


 Got the coils yesterday.......


----------



## STREET SWEEPAZ

-- YOu get them springs then or what homie..?????? Im thinking that you were getting my old ones that i had around here ...... LMK ifr I am mistaken......


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by STREET SWEEPAZ_@Jun 24 2004, 10:35 AM
> *-- YOu get them springs then or what homie..?????? Im thinking that you were getting my old ones that i had around here ...... LMK ifr I am mistaken......*


 Yep.....put them in already, but haven't had a chance to try them out. I need some polyurathane body mounts.... I think I'm gonna run 6 batts now.....


----------



## BigNasty85Regal

> _Originally posted by STREET SWEEPAZ_@Jun 24 2004, 09:35 AM
> *-- YOu get them springs then or what homie..?????? Im thinking that you were getting my old ones that i had around here ...... LMK ifr I am mistaken......*


 yeah BOb I have a $20 for u :biggrin:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Update **********

Starting Body work next week..........

Also, notched my X-Frame out for a total of 8 inches


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

I also removed the 15's and began mockup for 2.........

Guess them

RMS = 450 a piece...... :biggrin:


----------



## cdznutz42069

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Jun 30 2004, 05:31 AM
> *I also removed the 15's and began mockup for 2.........
> 
> Guess them
> 
> RMS = 450 a piece...... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 NICE, THEY WILL HIT HARDER IF YOU FIRE THEM BACKWARDS!


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by cdznutz42069+Jun 30 2004, 07:08 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (cdznutz42069 @ Jun 30 2004, 07:08 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--1 LO 64_@Jun 30 2004, 05:31 AM
> *I also removed the 15's and began mockup for 2.........
> 
> Guess them
> 
> RMS = 450 a piece...... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE, THEY WILL HIT HARDER IF YOU FIRE THEM BACKWARDS! [/b][/quote]
I remember you saying that......I will have to try that!!


----------



## cdznutz42069




----------



## mr.pimpdaddy

i like that idea for the subs..I might have to copy you.... :biggrin: 



more pic?


----------



## Domel

WOW Great Job :-D


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Thanks guys........I can get more pics PimpDaddy if you want them....Also, I'll be putting new body bushings in next and starting the body work in two week. 

I'll be starting another thread about my dad's 50 bomba....we just started the body work on it :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Okay....she's back on jack stands, I'll be doing a partial frame wrap and beginning the 3-link suspension, adding 12's to the rear end, and re-positioning my batteries (In 2 bays)!!


----------



## cdznutz42069

GET TO WORK DAMMIT!!!!


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by cdznutz42069_@Jul 20 2004, 08:29 AM
> *  GET TO WORK DAMMIT!!!! *


 Did you wrap yours homie??


----------



## cdznutz42069

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64+Jul 20 2004, 07:54 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (1 LO 64 @ Jul 20 2004, 07:54 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--cdznutz42069_@Jul 20 2004, 08:29 AM
> *    GET TO WORK DAMMIT!!!! *


Did you wrap yours homie??[/b][/quote]
 NO OVER THE WINTER ILL REINFORCE. I WANT TO ENJOY THE SUMMER A LITTLE.(AND THE CAR)


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by cdznutz42069+Jul 20 2004, 09:01 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (cdznutz42069 @ Jul 20 2004, 09:01 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by -1 LO [email protected] 20 2004, 07:54 AM
> *<!--QuoteBegin--cdznutz42069*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> *@Jul 20 2004, 08:29 AM
> GET TO WORK DAMMIT!!!! *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Did you wrap yours homie??*
Click to expand...

 NO OVER THE WINTER ILL REINFORCE. I WANT TO ENJOY THE SUMMER A LITTLE.(AND THE CAR)[/b][/quote]
That's how I was, but now since I've got the 3-wheelin' bug, I'm scurred that I'm gonna bend something, so wrapping it is........


----------



## cdznutz42069

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64+Jul 20 2004, 08:45 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (1 LO 64 @ Jul 20 2004, 08:45 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 20 2004, 09:01 AM
> *
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by -1 LO [email protected] 20 2004, 07:54 AM
> <!--QuoteBegin--cdznutz42069
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> @Jul 20 2004, 08:29 AM
> GET TO WORK DAMMIT!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you wrap yours homie??*
> 
> 
> 
> *
> NO OVER THE WINTER ILL REINFORCE. I WANT TO ENJOY THE SUMMER A LITTLE.(AND THE CAR)*
Click to expand...

That's how I was, but now since I've got the 3-wheelin' bug, I'm scurred that I'm gonna bend something, so wrapping it is........[/b][/quote]
:biggrin: HELL YEAH IT GOT ME NERVOUS TOO BUT I HAVE TO RIDE!
THIS GOOD WEATHER KILLS ME NOT BEING ABLE TO CRUISE! PLUS IM A DRIVEWAY BUILDER SO IT SUCKS IN THE HOT WEATHER!!


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

**Update**

Finished plating the bottom of the X, and both sides, also finished plating the undersides of the rear humps and both sides. Plated the sides of the rear channels and bottom of the channels. I have 4 more pieces to add and it'll be completely done. The car also has new body mounts all the way around and I've also finished re-mounting the new battery racks. I'll be starting/finishing the wishbone next Saturday and stripping the paint next Sunday. I hope to have the body work and primed/painted by the end of August......

Pictures coming after I coat everything with paint!!


----------



## STREET SWEEPAZ

> Did you wrap yours homie??


 NO OVER THE WINTER ILL REINFORCE. I WANT TO ENJOY THE SUMMER A LITTLE.(AND THE CAR)
[snapback]2056429[/snapback]​[/quote]



---- I AM EXPERIENCING major troubles with the trailing arm mounts on the frame & the rear end flexing & bending while doing a 3 wheel ..... I would suggest you chain off your rear end & not to use any cylinder over 14"..... Just to be safe -- ya know ?????? 

-- Im just lettin ya know whats up with going BIG on your ride homie....... I am gonna have to give up 3 wheel with these 20' cylinders if i am to prevent more from breaking..


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> NO OVER THE WINTER ILL REINFORCE. I WANT TO ENJOY THE SUMMER A LITTLE.(AND THE CAR)
> [snapback]2056429[/snapback]​


---- I AM EXPERIENCING major troubles with the trailing arm mounts on the frame & the rear end flexing & bending while doing a 3 wheel ..... I would suggest you chain off your rear end & not to use any cylinder over 14"..... Just to be safe -- ya know ?????? 

-- Im just lettin ya know whats up with going BIG on your ride homie....... I am gonna have to give up 3 wheel with these 20' cylinders if i am to prevent more from breaking..
[snapback]2090460[/snapback]​[/quote]

Yea.......them 20's are big as fuck. I'm not going any higher than 12's. I will slingshot it and now the frame is re-enforced from front to rear along with new body mounts. Bob, your stuff will be in the mail on Monday but I need your address. Also, keep your eyes open for a set of Powerballs for me homie!!

L8


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Jul 29 2004, 06:15 PM
> ***Update**
> 
> Finished plating the bottom of the X, and both sides, also finished plating the undersides of the rear humps and both sides. Plated the sides of the rear channels and bottom of the channels. I have 4 more pieces to add and it'll be completely done. The car also has new body mounts all the way around and I've also finished re-mounting the new battery racks. I'll be starting/finishing the wishbone next Saturday and stripping the paint next Sunday. I hope to have the body work and primed/painted by the end of August......
> 
> Pictures coming after I coat everything with paint!!
> 
> 
> [snapback]2088399[/snapback]​*



Thought I would update this link again........
Like I stated above, 90% of the re-enforcement is complete. I still need to wrap the crossmember and extend the A-Arms - otherwise everything else is complete and painted.

Now I've moved onto the body work and let me tell you it's worse than I expected. There were 4 spots that I needed to cut out the rust and replace it with new panels. The *** that had the car before me literally put putty right over the rust holes and painted!!!!!!!!! :angry: :angry: Anyways, I finished welding up the new panels yesterday and need to grind them today along with some more DA'ing. I will have pics.....I'm just waiting for a group of them before I download and post!!

Here's what else I've found while driving it this summer and things I had or will fix.
#1 - Slip yoke is required with 10's or bigger
#2 - A heavy duty carrier bearing is also required, I'm on the verge of tearing my second one out.
#3 - Re-enforcing your frame is a must if you'll be hitting 3's or hopping. Otherwise if you're just doing FBSS, new body mounts will be fine.
#4 - If you want a high lockup, a wishbone is recommended so the body locks up straigth. With the wishbone, the banana bar and panhard bar can be removed!!
#5 - longer shocks will also be required otherwise they will need to be removed.

When I find out more, I'll keep the topic updated


----------



## schmidt64

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Aug 14 2004, 09:30 AM
> *#2 - A heavy duty carrier bearing is also required, I'm on the verge of tearing my second one out.
> [snapback]2133297[/snapback]​*


i got my showtime billet carrier bearing installed yesterday and it works great and the vibration is very very minimal :cheesy:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by schmidt64_@Aug 14 2004, 05:33 PM
> *i got my showtime billet carrier bearing installed yesterday and it works great and the vibration is very very minimal :cheesy:
> [snapback]2134230[/snapback]​*



How much was it???? if you don't mind me asking??


----------



## schmidt64

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Aug 14 2004, 04:47 PM
> *How much was it???? if you don't mind me asking??
> [snapback]2134249[/snapback]​*


$95 plus shipping


----------



## Guest

damn nice work homes ... 

 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 




uffin:


----------



## Keepit-real

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Jun 30 2004, 05:31 AM
> *I also removed the 15's and began mockup for 2.........
> 
> Guess them
> 
> RMS = 450 a piece...... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]1987033[/snapback]​*


hey flip those Solobarics around and have them facing ur rear bumper! Also are those 10's?? u sellin those too?? This is ur 1st lifted car and ur 1st setup?? damn good job homie! Everything looks good but i think u should have gone with og interior but thats about it everything looks good homie


----------



## BigNasty85Regal

1Lo u need to sell me them SUBZ and I mean FAST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by schmidt64+Aug 14 2004, 10:12 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> $95 plus shipping
> [snapback]2134784[/snapback]​[/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Damn for real????? I'm gonna put it in over the winter. LMK how it works out for you. Rather than putting pressure on the transmission, it must pust the pinion/axle backwards a little bit..??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 15 2004, 02:41 AM
> *damn nice work homes ...
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> uffin:
> [snapback]2135205[/snapback]​*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks G.......keep that topic updated!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 15 2004, 07:00 AM
> *hey flip those Solobarics around and have them facing ur rear bumper! Also are those 10's?? u sellin those too?? This is ur 1st lifted car and ur 1st setup?? damn good job homie! Everything looks good but i think u should have gone with og interior but thats about it everything looks good homie
> [snapback]2135348[/snapback]​*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey KIR....you really think it'll make that much of a difference?? This is the 3rd time I've heard this?? Also, they're L7 - 8's and the RMS is 450 a piece. I'm currently using a 1200 MA Audio mono block to push them, they do pretty good :biggrin:
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BigNasty85Regal_@Aug 15 2004, 09:50 AM
> *1Lo u need to sell me them SUBZ and I mean FAST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> [snapback]2135531[/snapback]​*


I thought you were running big subs homie?? Did Bob get the parts I sent yet??


----------



## schmidt64

the solid carrier shouldn't move at all, it makes the slip section work as its supposed to


----------



## Keepit-real

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Aug 15 2004, 09:50 AM
> *
> Hey KIR....you really think it'll make that much of a difference?? This is the 3rd time I've heard this?? Also, they're L7 - 8's and the RMS is 450 a piece. I'm currently using a 1200 MA Audio mono block to push them, they do pretty good :biggrin:
> 
> [snapback]2135581[/snapback]​*


YEAH DO IT IF U DON'T BELIEVE ME HOOK UP YOUR STEREO SHIT UP THE WAY IT IS THEN FLIP THE BOX TO FACE UR TRUNK THEN IT WOULD HIT HARDER!! IT WOULD ACTUALLY HIT HARDER IF IT WAS ABOUT 6 INCHES AWAY FROM UR WALL OF UR TRUNK WHERE IT LATCHES DOWN!! THE AIR WOULD COME OUT THE PORTS AND REFLECT OFF UR CAR AND SHUT BACK OUT TOWARDS UR BACK SEATS GIVIN IT MORE BASS!! BUT I KNOW UR SET UP IS THERE SO TRY IT FROM WHERE ITS AT!! I DID THIS WITH MY LAST 6 STEREO SETUPS IN MY CARS AND IT MAKES A HUGE DIFFERENCE!!!!


HEY IF U EVER WANT TO SELL UR SUBS LET ME KNOW


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by Keepit-real_@Aug 16 2004, 02:06 AM
> *YEAH DO IT IF U DON'T BELIEVE ME HOOK UP YOUR STEREO SHIT UP THE WAY IT IS THEN FLIP THE BOX TO FACE UR TRUNK THEN IT WOULD HIT HARDER!! IT WOULD ACTUALLY HIT HARDER IF IT WAS ABOUT 6 INCHES AWAY FROM UR WALL OF UR TRUNK WHERE IT LATCHES DOWN!! THE AIR WOULD COME OUT THE PORTS AND REFLECT OFF UR CAR AND SHUT BACK OUT TOWARDS UR BACK SEATS GIVIN IT MORE BASS!! BUT I KNOW UR SET UP IS THERE SO TRY IT FROM WHERE ITS AT!! I DID THIS WITH MY LAST 6 STEREO SETUPS IN MY CARS AND IT MAKES A HUGE DIFFERENCE!!!!
> HEY IF U EVER WANT TO SELL UR SUBS LET ME KNOW
> [snapback]2137620[/snapback]​*


Thanks KIR.......when I finish the body work I'll try it!!


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Well, I changed gears and pulled the Uppers apart. I extended the uppers 1 inch and wrapped them. I also re-enforced the spring pockets and Upper A-Arm perches......


----------



## BigNasty85Regal

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Aug 28 2004, 09:11 AM
> *Well, I changed gears and pulled the Uppers apart. I extended the uppers 1 inch and wrapped them. I also re-enforced the spring pockets and Upper A-Arm perches......
> [snapback]2175199[/snapback]​*



pics, like u always say to me, until then I dont believe you :0


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by BigNasty85Regal_@Aug 28 2004, 10:41 PM
> *pics, like u always say to me, until then I dont believe you :0
> [snapback]2176587[/snapback]​*


UPS Still can't find the steering parts....I'm going back down there again today......

As far as pics, I have a few I just need to dl them!!


----------



## BigNasty85Regal

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Aug 30 2004, 06:32 AM
> *UPS Still can't find the steering parts....I'm going back down there again today......
> 
> As far as pics, I have a few I just need to dl them!!
> [snapback]2179849[/snapback]​*



damn hats fucked up, Bob car without steering now :uh:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Tell him to sit tight......they haven't given up yet. They don't want to pay me for the $100.00 I had them insured for.......Let him know wouldja please??


----------



## BigNasty85Regal

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Aug 31 2004, 05:36 AM
> *Tell him to sit tight......they haven't given up yet. They don't want to pay me for the $100.00 I had them insured for.......Let him know wouldja please??
> [snapback]2182812[/snapback]​*



yeah when I see him today :0


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

I started another topic in Post You Rides but I thought I would update this one.......

Put twelves in the rear, extended my uppers one inch, and reconfige'd my setup. This pic of the setup is NOT finished


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Standing 3............ 2 Pumps, no bridge, no tricks........











I still have this much more room to sit the ass down and bring the three higher.......


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Fully locked up w/my old setup.......











NOW with the new setup.....


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Some new shoes for dat ass........


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Will finish up the body work and prep for primer this sunday. Pics coming soon......


----------



## Volv_lo

Good work 1LO64 !!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Bought the book :thumbsup:


----------



## 59Impala

Alotta good info here....bumping to the top.


----------



## 59Impala

bump


----------



## SW713

bump


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

:biggrin:

ain't seen this in a while. I just finished wetsanding the car back down and will be respraying it in about 2 weeks. Then I'll be putting new trailing arm bushing and a solid carrier bearing in also. I'll snap some new images


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

I'll be updating this topic this winter.

Going from 10 switches to this










Also will be 
re-enforcing the trailing arms and adding new Poly's
finishing the Paint & adding ALL new moulding
Adding one Pump & Re-configing the trunk - AGAIN
Welding the axle bearing retainer
and possibly welding in new floors...


----------



## Bigmack187

Your impala is looking good I cant wait to start on mine... :biggrin:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

thanks man......I'll be updating this topic after Thanksgiving. I'm in the middle of re-doing my trailing arms and discovered some key points that people will need to know!


----------



## BigNasty85Regal

them shoes and lockup are looking way better :0


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by BigNasty85Regal_@Nov 22 2004, 01:04 PM
> *them shoes and lockup are looking way better :0
> [snapback]2436926[/snapback]​*


thanks Anthony.......Got the new pump rack in place this weekend and finished wiring up my blower motor.....

Bob's gonna be shipping out the other pump on Monday and I should have everything wired up and good to go by next Saturday....


----------



## 72caddydeville

hey 1lo, what all did you reinforce on the impala???


----------



## HydroCutlass86

looks nice man,good job


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by 72caddydeville+Nov 29 2004, 10:41 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> hey 1lo, what all did you reinforce on the impala???
> [snapback]2457648[/snapback]​[/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So Far:
> 3/16 plate from the rear all the way up to the front (3 Sides - Left side, Right side, and Bottom)
> Uppers A-Arms extended 1 inch
> Trailing arms boxed with 3/16
> Spring pockets with 3/16
> Control Arm Mounts - gusseted and re-welded
> Cross Member plated on the bottom, front & back
> Powerballs
> 
> I'm gonna work a little more on some areas I think need attention for re-enforcing. A new pump rack was made over this weekend that now holds 3 Pumps :0 and plumbed in. I'm waiting on 1 pump to come in the mail.
> 
> Repositioned my speaker box and moved my amp........
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-HydroStangGT_@Nov 29 2004, 11:38 AM
> *looks nice man,good job
> [snapback]2457816[/snapback]​*



Thanks, more pictures coming this week


----------



## C-Bass

> So Far:
> 3/16 plate from the rear all the way up to the front (3 Sides - Left side, Right side, and Bottom)
> Uppers A-Arms extended 1 inch
> Trailing arms boxed with 3/16
> Spring pockets with 3/16
> Control Arm Mounts - gusseted and re-welded
> Cross Member plated on the bottom, front & back
> Powerballs
> 
> I'm gonna work a little more on some areas I think need attention for re-enforcing. A new pump rack was made over this weekend that now holds 3 Pumps :0 and plumbed in. I'm waiting on 1 pump to come in the mail.
> 
> 
> Prior to you doing the re-enforcing did you notice anything that was looking tweaked out anywhere?
> 
> I got my ride around the same time as you did, so you've been my measuring device so far.
> 
> I wish I could weld though.....time to start learning
> 
> I saw a dude doing some ARC welding around the corner today, gonna bribe him with some caguamas one of these days, see if he won't let me take that welder for a spin. :biggrin:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Actually no, I did not noticed anything out of wack, but then again I only hopped it a couple times and NEVER 3'D it. If you can get your hands on a wire feed welder......it's much easier to learn on those. However I did teach my 8 year old how to run a decent bead :0


----------



## BigNasty85Regal

pictures man pictures :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

shits tight as a mofo

this topic needs some skin so heres a little gift


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

I knew I could count on you!! :biggrin:


----------



## THA CREW

bump :biggrin:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by THA CREW_@Nov 30 2004, 08:54 AM
> *bump :biggrin:
> [snapback]2460872[/snapback]​*



I think the stuff you're looking for is on the 1st page...


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Sep 17 2004, 06:23 AM
> *Some new shoes for dat ass........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]2224171[/snapback]​*



tight spokes, are they from homeboyz? what happend to your old rims?


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by PIMPOLIGY_@Nov 30 2004, 09:02 AM
> *tight spokes, are they from homeboyz? what happend to your old rims?
> [snapback]2460877[/snapback]​*


Yea......from Homeboyz.....sold my chrome to some kid out east that put them on a 4 door LTD :0


----------



## BigNasty85Regal

4 door LTD ah yes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

but come down this year man to rool for shizzle


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Updated wiring diagram.........somebody please review!!

I'm pretty sure I got it but just need some re-assurance!!

:around: :around:


----------



## Volv_lo

looks good, but that 2nd last switch will only dump up dump down. So you will have to lift the entire ride first, then use that switch. Thing is, the 3rd and 4th switch has those moves already.


----------



## BigNasty85Regal

dumps, and diagram lettering dont match, pump up and dumps there, IM just giving you shit man


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

:around: :around: :around: :around: :around: :around: :around: 


:thumbsup:


----------



## Volv_lo

> _Originally posted by BigNasty85Regal_@Dec 7 2004, 11:41 AM
> *dumps, and diagram lettering dont match, pump up and dumps there, IM just giving you shit man
> [snapback]2482472[/snapback]​*



the pictures correct, because from the back of the switch, when you lift up on the switch you connect the pumps to the bottom of the switch.. but the wording around the switches is backwards


----------



## BigNasty85Regal

> _Originally posted by Volv_lo_@Dec 7 2004, 12:27 PM
> *the pictures correct, because from the back of the switch, when you lift up on the switch you connect the pumps to the bottom of the switch..      but the wording around the switches is backwards
> [snapback]2482570[/snapback]​*



that is what I am saying


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Not quite finished yet but I have a good start. I completly ditched this layout










and went to this one.............










then I ditched both of those and started on what you will see below


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

While I had stuff apart I replaced some seals........

Here's a shot of the tie-rod end. I previously had Hyme Joints in there









BEFORE (Sorry for the blurry pic, buy you can still tell the seals were not that great)











AFTER


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Then I pulled the rear trailing arms.....
and pressed out the old bushing inlcuding the sleeves.

THIS IS A NO NO.......You MUST leave the metal OG sleeves in place otherwise the new replacements will drop right into the hole. I ended up buying new bushings.........











See the slack here......the new bushing is supposed to press fit right into the sleeve


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

I also took the time to add some 3/16

**Pay no attention to the Graffitti on my workbench**










I end up plating all 3 inside faces











To finish up the Trailing Arms, I added Showballs


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Finally I removed my old pump mounts and started on the new one

**The Towels are just to cover shit from welding berries**


----------



## BigNasty85Regal

damn i need a garage or something, and the shop is all full but you progress looks good man


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

It's messy but starting to take shape










In this pic you'll noticed that I flipped my sub box around (I should be able to grab a little more sound out of it)











Here's the third pump mounted. I primered the tank just to get my mock up done. I'll end up going all chrome or clear.


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Now I had to do something with the cosmetic appearance to clean it up a little. It's far from complete but I needed to wash it and get some fresh speckle paint on it.

BEFORE










AFTER (Not complete)




















I've set goals for each month to keep me on track. By the end of Jan. I will have completely finished the trunk which means the entire trunk floor with be the speckle black paint, Most of the wiring will be either hidden or wrapped in chrome, the batteries will have covers, the "dish" part of the trunk will have an OG black rubber mat in there, and the trunk lid will have a mirror kit.


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Seeing that it's only January I have 4 more months until the salt is washed from the roads. By April the car will have a new paint job.......rims mounted up.....solid center support baring....new moulding all the way around and the engine bay sorted out.........I got it painted already but haven't did anything more to it until I get the outside painted........

It's by no means a Turntable car but all it was ever meant to be was a good dependable lay-n-play car........

60 to the nose & 48 to the rears, with a partial wrap


----------



## Eric




----------



## tofnlow

that looks sick man,
you wanna help me wiht my hydro instal if i pick that over air?


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by tofnlow_@Dec 29 2004, 02:00 PM
> *that looks sick man,
> you wanna help me wiht my hydro instal if i pick that over air?
> [snapback]2553643[/snapback]​*


Sure man.......no problem. You have a clean car man, and in my opinion, I would bag it........

just my 2 cents


----------



## STREET SWEEPAZ

THAT IS NICE there james.....


----------



## Guest

them last set of pics look sick homes , mad props on your progress


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by STREET SWEEPAZ+Dec 29 2004, 02:12 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> THAT IS NICE there james.....
> [snapback]2553677[/snapback]​[/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-PIMPOLIGY_@Dec 29 2004, 03:09 PM
> *them last set of pics look sick homes , mad props on your progress
> [snapback]2553807[/snapback]​*


Thanks G........now that I'm this close I really want to finish it man, I can't stand having shit 1/2 assed or halfway done, it drives me fuckin' nuts.....


----------



## EIGHT BALL

> _Originally posted by PIMPOLIGY_@Nov 30 2004, 09:41 AM
> *shits tight as a mofo
> 
> this topic needs some skin so heres a little gift
> [snapback]2460856[/snapback]​*


deffinately needs more of this


----------



## THA CREW

coming along nicely homie....I like the angled pump rack. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by THA CREW_@Dec 30 2004, 03:41 PM
> *coming along nicely homie....I like the angled pump rack. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2557332[/snapback]​*


Just by looking at the pics this morning, I was forced to go out and get more paint to finish up that trunk. The 2 Tone grey shit back there is not cutting it!!

Thanks though!

I also went and bought some more steel. I'm gonna run a piece of 3x3x3/16 box tubing across the rear frame arches and tie them together. That topic of the 64 with buckled 1/4's has me scurred!! I'll also tie the front ends together with 2x2x3/16!! I don't want to take any chances.....I'll probably spend the rest of the summer beefing up weak areas that I might have missed before....JUST TO BE SAFE


----------



## THA CREW

better safe than buckled. :biggrin:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

My new switch plate


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

My new config......I'll be getting a chrome tank for the center pump, and a black rubber floor mat also.....


----------



## BigNasty85Regal

looks damn good!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ice64berg

> I was askin veto the same thing -- I need a grill homie..........
> 1LO, Thats a good deal for the batteries ..... Not bad at all .......
> 
> 
> no shit ..i just spent 65.00 for each plus 5 dollar core at walmart for 4 of those everstart g-29 marine batts
> 
> do you have reverse coil over cups in the rear or just that doughnut how are your coils staying in place ... and i tihnk it would be better if your pump rack was connected thought your batt rack for a better ground ... some one else might agree ..
> 
> anyways the shit is lookign good i havent even got my rear cylinders in yet or plumbed the rear and i been trying to get these in for a few years now ... but its always bills and bullshit first .. later


----------



## ice64berg

anyways the shit is lookign good i havent even got my rear cylinders in yet or plumbed the rear and i been trying to get these in for a few years now ... but its always bills and bullshit first .. later
[snapback]2574538[/snapback]​[/quote]

damn i was a few pages behind never mind ... looking good


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Jan 5 2005, 08:40 AM
> *My new switch plate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]2573440[/snapback]​*



looks sweet, but i thought you where going with 6 switchs ?


----------



## C-Bass

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Jan 5 2005, 09:41 AM
> *My new config......I'll be getting a chrome tank for the center pump, and a black rubber floor mat also.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]2573447[/snapback]​*



Tight install....and I don't know if you realize this or not but.....

by putting the amp rack there, infront of the speakers, you might gain some dB.

Some people use that kind of setup in convertibles when the woofers are firing into free air as opposed to an enclosed cabin.

I think it's called speaker loading or someshit.

Many moons ago in my Mobile Dynamics classes they talked about setups like that for convertibles to gain a few dB


----------



## C-Bass

oh one more thing....

Has moving around the pumps and batteries affected your 3 wheeling capabilities?


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by PIMPOLIGY+Jan 5 2005, 06:42 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> looks sweet, but i thought you where going with 6 switchs ?
> [snapback]2575101[/snapback]​[/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There's 6 for my dros.........the other one is a secret as of now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 5 2005, 08:22 PM
> *Tight install....and I don't know if you realize this or not but.....
> 
> by putting the amp rack there, infront of the speakers, you might gain some dB.
> 
> Some people use that kind of setup in convertibles when the woofers are firing into free air as opposed to an enclosed cabin.
> 
> I think it's called speaker loading or someshit.
> 
> Many moons ago in my Mobile Dynamics classes they talked about setups like that for convertibles to gain a few dB
> [snapback]2575513[/snapback]​*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A few people have told me to flip the box around and that it would sound better?? I previously had them turned the other way so I figured I would at least give it a shot!! Thanks for the input!!
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-kannabis_@Jan 5 2005, 08:23 PM
> *oh one more thing....
> 
> Has moving around the pumps and batteries affected your 3 wheeling capabilities?
> [snapback]2575523[/snapback]​*


Absolutely!!!! That was the whole reason I re-config'd my setup. I'm not much into hopping but I figured since I have 6 months of winter, why not just do everything so I could play a little if I wanted to :biggrin: 

Thanks for looking!!


----------



## BigNasty85Regal

if the lincs done this summer(i know it will)....................Im going to perform a house call, that will get you to get group 31s :0 and more batts


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

:roflmao: :roflmao:


I'll drink to that!!


----------



## BigNasty85Regal

be ready mahn :biggrin:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

A LOT of updates have taken place since I last posted in here. The trunk is about finished, It's now been painted, new rims, new moulding, grille, emblems, taillights, carb, bushings.......tank........etc...I'll post pics soon


----------



## BigNasty85Regal

no pics huh :uh:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by BigNasty85Regal_@Feb 17 2005, 02:13 PM
> *no pics huh :uh:
> [snapback]2739057[/snapback]​*


:roflmao:


HEEEEEEEEEeyyyyyyyyyyyy whaddup Anthony!! How's the Linc coming along, and don't give me the "I've been lazy" shit!! Spring is coming FAST!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Here's a SNEAK PEAK of a "couple" of the pieces I had chromed!!












I still have to knock the orange peel off!!


----------



## cdznutz42069

looking good homie, glad to see you turned the box around.


----------



## BigNasty85Regal

hahah man long time no talk car looks bad ass

oh and yes its has a schedule if im going to make may 5th

next week is ignition :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Feb 17 2005, 01:21 PM
> *:roflmao:
> HEEEEEEEEEeyyyyyyyyyyyy whaddup Anthony!! How's the Linc coming along, and don't give me the "I've been lazy" shit!! Spring is coming FAST!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Here's a SNEAK PEAK of a "couple" of the pieces I had chromed!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still have to knock the orange peel off!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]2739089[/snapback]​*



the CHROME looks tight


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by PIMPOLIGY_@Feb 18 2005, 01:20 AM
> *the CHROME looks tight
> [snapback]2741966[/snapback]​*


----------



## Momo64

Tight homie!!!!!


----------



## GOOT

pics pleeeeeease!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

I'm tryin G........I had to send one KO back to Homeboyz cause the gold started flaking off, now I'm waiting on some more parts to come in.....


----------



## GOOT

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Feb 18 2005, 04:58 PM
> *I'm tryin G........I had to send one KO back to Homeboyz cause the gold started flaking off, now I'm waiting on some more parts to come in.....
> [snapback]2744569[/snapback]​*



The old "Waiting on parts excuse"......LOL......



just fuckin wit cha..... :biggrin: :biggrin: ....I know EXACTLY how that goes.  

She is coming together nicely.I like the chrome cowl. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

thanks bra..........I'm hoping to get my parts next week and have it 95% complete by Sunday.....


----------



## 92trackerjuiced

first and soremost the car is looking sweet



i'm looking for some old wires that maybe someone has laying around,for my tracker, right now it has the stock rims for a suzuki samurai on it and looks like shit,some one please help me out


----------



## 92trackerjuiced

that should have said foremost


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

TTT.......this bitch will be finished REAL soon!!!! Received about 2K in parts from my good ole UPS buddy!!


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

TTT for Dan.....the former BAG MAN


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Mar 13 2005, 05:48 PM
> *TTT for Dan.....the former BAG MAN
> [snapback]2846005[/snapback]​*


lol, i actually saved a buncha pics when you first posted them, because I've been planning on juicing a car for awhile now. I do plan to review all these pages and see what issues you had, and what fixed them. I'm running 12" coil overs out back, and have a slip yoke shaft that I got from RICH. I'd appreciate any advice you can give me. I'll return the favor when you bag something :biggrin:


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER

cant help but notice the "sporty" steering wheel...explain.


----------



## Mr Minnesota

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Jan 5 2005, 09:40 AM
> *My new switch plate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]2573440[/snapback]​*


Is that extra switch for the automatic trunk? :biggrin:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by BuThatsaCHRYSLER_@Mar 13 2005, 05:35 PM
> *cant help but notice the "sporty" steering wheel...explain.
> [snapback]2846150[/snapback]​*


Ummmmm I'm not at liberty to address your question

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by TwinCities_@Mar 13 2005, 07:55 PM
> *Is that extra switch for the automatic trunk? :biggrin:
> [snapback]2846640[/snapback]​*


Well.....you're close but not quite........let's just say it's not hooked up yet. I let my son tap it when he jumps in cause he's sooooooooo damn switch happy :biggrin:


----------



## cdznutz42069

what it do!! :biggrin:


----------



## lowridinimpala1964

damn i LOOOOVEEEE your impala lol i got a 64 i got the fronts installed but i need to rebuild the front end the bushings all that ... hey is there anyway you could send me some pics of your frame wrap and the extended a-arms for soem reason 3/4th of the pics arnt showing up my pc....something is wrong with it but anyway if you could do that that'd be bad ass cuz i need to see how it was done cuz i need to do that too and on the rear would it be possible to have them coiled under? cuz i dont have anything to mount those "pro balls" unless there's something im not getting but ya if you could get those pics that'd be awesome


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by cdznutz42069+Mar 17 2005, 10:47 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> what it do!! :biggrin:
> [snapback]2863434[/snapback]​[/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ahhh the mystery question that I haven't even seen yet. I have a Marzochi #9 with 60 volts to it but I'm waiting on my 4 batts to come in. I should know within a week or 2!!
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-lowridinimpala1964_@Mar 17 2005, 12:34 PM
> *damn i LOOOOVEEEE  your impala lol i got a 64 i got the fronts installed but i need to rebuild the front end the bushings all that ... hey is there anyway you could send me some pics of your frame wrap and the extended a-arms for soem reason 3/4th of the pics arnt showing up my pc....something is wrong with it but anyway if you could do that  that'd be bad ass cuz i need to see how it was done cuz i need to do that too and on the rear would it be possible to have them coiled under? cuz i dont have anything to mount those "pro balls" unless there's something im not getting but ya if you could get those pics that'd be awesome
> [snapback]2863876[/snapback]​*


Sure, I'll snap some more pictures for you this weekend along with some complete pictures of the car outside with ALL of the chrome/moulding on. I'll take some frame/frontend/rearend pictures for you!!


----------



## lowridinimpala1964

Thanks Man :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:     :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship:


----------



## El Diablo

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Jan 5 2005, 08:41 AM
> *My new config......I'll be getting a chrome tank for the center pump, and a black rubber floor mat also.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]2573447[/snapback]​*



tite install homie i likes this ALOT better than the first, not that the first was bad, just this one took a lil more thought know what im sayin you buildin a tite ass ride!!!! you did a real good install here, other peeps on lil should take lessons on clealiness from you :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by eyecandy1n2_@Mar 18 2005, 08:08 AM
> *tite install homie i likes this ALOT better than the first, not that the first was bad, just this one took a lil more thought know what im sayin you buildin a tite ass ride!!!!  you did a real good install here, other peeps on lil should take lessons on clealiness from you :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2867850[/snapback]​*


I appreciate your comments!! It's cleaner now than the pic right there!! I'm now planning on boxing in the battery bays and hardlining it.....

thanks for looking!!


----------



## El Diablo

dude if you hard line that shit it will be off tha chain, maybe paint the racks same as the car, do the hardline in stainless and polish it, thats a lil cheaper than chrome, but hey if you a big wig, chrome that shit out!!!!


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Upload for a person..........


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

TTT for the newbs with basic questions.........


----------



## Volv_lo

1lo64


you rock bro!!!!

great info for anyone :biggrin: 

If you want to make a page on my website, let me know....


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by Volv_lo_@May 18 2005, 08:00 AM
> *1lo64
> you rock bro!!!!
> 
> great info for anyone  :biggrin:
> 
> If you want to make a page on my website, let me know....
> [snapback]3153354[/snapback]​*


I will .....I've started working on an e-mail for you already :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Volv_lo

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@May 18 2005, 10:16 AM
> *I will .....I've started working on an e-mail for you already :biggrin: :biggrin:
> [snapback]3153693[/snapback]​*



NICE!! :biggrin:


----------



## Hot Sauce

nice threas man. 
Lots of help.


----------



## tofnlow

best thread ever. james knows his shit, thanx for the help man i couldnt of done it without ya


----------



## LA FAMILIA C.C.

:thumbsup:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by tofnlow+May 18 2005, 10:06 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> best thread ever. james knows his shit, thanx for the help man i couldnt of done it without ya
> [snapback]3157005[/snapback]​[/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Anytime man.....hope to see you on the streets soon!!
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-LA FAMILIA C.C._@May 19 2005, 06:38 AM
> *:thumbsup:
> [snapback]3157776[/snapback]​*


uffin: uffin: I'll be adding some more pics soon......


----------



## BigNasty85Regal

lets see the new pics


----------



## tofnlow

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@May 19 2005, 06:02 AM
> *Anytime man.....hope to see you on the streets soon!!
> uffin: uffin: I'll be adding some more pics soon......
> [snapback]3157809[/snapback]​*


its on the streets now finally got my tires but igot a nasty leak in my retrun hose everytime i dump the front it squirts out like crazy its not the hose either cuz i switched hoses and tried it i think the fitting isnt sealing it properly


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Your fittings in general had me worried from the time both T's got fucked up......You may be able to tighten the fittings up w/out taking everything apart. I would just try and turn the one that leaks about 1/4 of a turn OR if it feels tight already, take it apart and add a LITTLE bit more teflon


----------



## tofnlow

its not the fitting itself its the part in the hose you know when you tighten the hose its sopose to push it back or whatever on where so the fitting doesnt swivle at all? know what im talking about well its leaking from that point there. at first i thought it was the hose but i tried one of my hoses for the back dumps on it and it did the same thing so i'm guessing its the fitting thats not making the hose seal right 
but i'm done whoreing ur thread i'll pm ya if i have more problems


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by tofnlow_@May 19 2005, 03:05 PM
> *its not the fitting itself its the part in the hose you know when you tighten the hose its sopose to push it back or whatever on where so the fitting doesnt swivle at all? know what im talking about well its leaking from that point there. at first i thought it was the hose but i tried one of my hoses for the back dumps on it and it did the same thing so i'm guessing its the fitting thats not making the hose seal right
> but i'm done whoreing ur thread i'll pm ya if i have more problems
> [snapback]3159882[/snapback]​*


whore it up :biggrin:

JIC fitting is fucked up from the way it sounds.........


----------



## Guest

WE NEED SOME NEW PICS OF YAR WHIP LO 64


----------



## EIGHT BALL

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Apr 6 2005, 08:13 AM
> *Upload for a person..........
> [snapback]2960841[/snapback]​*



not sure of what this pic is?

is this for a sling shot set up?


----------



## BigNasty85Regal

any new pics yet :uh:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Just to update the topic

Panels coming soon...hardlines this winter

Upgraded to 14" cylinders....



















Single Dump Y-Block (Italian Block) up [email protected] Volts


----------



## 1lowcalais

Lets see it 3 :cheesy:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by PlainWhite_@Jun 21 2005, 06:38 AM
> *Lets see it 3 :cheesy:
> [snapback]3300936[/snapback]​*


Next Monday I'll have some new pictures.....



Locked up with 10's









Locked up with 12's









Locked up with 14's


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

Lookin good bro, clean 64!


----------



## Mastodon

i don't like the wheels


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by 64_EC_STYLE+Jun 23 2005, 11:25 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> Lookin good bro,  clean 64!
> [snapback]3310919[/snapback]​[/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks!!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-just lowriding_@Jun 24 2005, 06:28 AM
> *i don't like the wheels
> [snapback]3314520[/snapback]​*


Thanks!!


----------



## C-Bass

Did you extend the trailing arms?

I'm assuming that you have a slip yoke on there too....how much travel?


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Trailing arms are not extended........powerballs, slip-yoke, 3 link, extended brake line.....not sure about the drive-shaft travel. I know when I'm locked up with my 14's I have about 2-3 more inches that it can collapse


----------



## C-Bass

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Jun 27 2005, 03:26 PM
> *Trailing arms are not extended........powerballs, slip-yoke, 3 link, extended brake line.....not sure about the drive-shaft travel. I know when I'm locked up with my 14's I have about 2-3 more inches that it can collapse
> [snapback]3328044[/snapback]​*


I was trying to get a shaft from Rich and he told me I'd have to extend the trailing arms with a 4" travel yoke. hmmmm


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

:dunno:


----------



## STREET SWEEPAZ

Whats up james?

When you coming down ?? Im thinkin of making an appearance with the truck up there for a show that Dino was talking about ....... LMK whats up


----------



## Mastodon

i like this car


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by STREET SWEEPAZ+Jul 4 2005, 07:15 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> Whats up james?
> 
> When you coming down ?? Im thinkin of making an appearance with the truck up there for a show that Dino was talking about ....... LMK whats up
> [snapback]3359691[/snapback]​[/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll go to Dino's pad when you come up, it's not that far away!! Let me know when you're planning on coming up Bob
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-just lowriding_@Jul 5 2005, 08:15 AM
> *i like this car
> [snapback]3364373[/snapback]​*


 uffin: uffin:


----------



## GOOT

> Next Monday I'll have some new pictures.....
> 
> 
> 
> WHERE THE PICS AT JAMES????? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> Next Monday I'll have some new pictures.....
> WHERE THE PICS AT JAMES????? :biggrin: :biggrin:
> [snapback]3375095[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao: :roflmao:
> 
> You got me bro, I have them but haven't dumped them to my PC yet. I took the cam to the lake to snap some "other" pictures :biggrin:
> 
> They're coming, I promise........how's your mystery ride coming along??
Click to expand...


----------



## DREEGZ

man this topic has given me loads of info thanx man!! i too will be doing my first setup this summer, i will start a thread a when i do so also ill be buying that science of hydraulics book , looks like its a handfull of info too.thx peace


----------



## Volv_lo

> _Originally posted by KustomImage_@Jul 7 2005, 11:56 AM
> *man this topic has given me loads of info thanx man!! i too will be doing my first setup this summer, i will start a thread a when i do so also ill be buying that science of hydraulics book , looks like its a handfull of info too.thx peace
> [snapback]3375611[/snapback]​*



HELL YEAH!!! lol...


Document everything and we'll get you up on the site once your done.. :biggrin:


----------



## GOOT

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Jul 7 2005, 11:49 AM
> *:roflmao: :roflmao:
> 
> You got me bro, I have them but haven't dumped them to my PC yet. I took the cam to the lake to snap some "other" pictures :biggrin:
> 
> They're coming, I promise........how's your mystery ride coming along??
> [snapback]3375305[/snapback]​*



:biggrin: :biggrin: AHHH....the "Other pictures".....I understand.  

And now on to my mystery ride.... :rofl: :rofl: I WILL have new pics up within a week from today.The bodyshop been dicking around.My build up has been kind of slow as of lately....but things should get rolling soon.   

Chris


----------



## 59Impala

someone needs to make this thread a sticky, awesome info here.....


----------



## Volv_lo

> _Originally posted by 59Impala_@Jul 21 2005, 11:31 AM
> *someone needs to make this thread a sticky, awesome info here.....
> [snapback]3449182[/snapback]​*



IT IS CLICK HERE for the STICKY PAGE :biggrin:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Just a couple updates.....


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Still needs to be cutt/buffed......I know I know... :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: 

It'll be a fall project


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Upload


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

Nice 3 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: hows ur play time cuz i think i need to run another bank of batteries to the rear, cuz i'm running two pumps off of 36 volts, and i have 60 going to the front. PM me


----------



## ice64berg

> _Originally posted by 64_EC_STYLE_@Aug 16 2005, 07:32 PM~3636767
> *Nice 3 :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: hows ur play time cuz i think i need to run another bank of batteries to the rear, cuz i'm running two pumps off of 36 volts, and i have 60 going to the front.  PM me
> *



mines short... a few days if i am not crazy with it ... 36 to both rears 9 rockfords and 72 to a 11 marz


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by ice64berg_@Aug 16 2005, 02:37 PM~3636791
> *mines short... a few days if i am not crazy with it ... 36 to both rears 9 rockfords and 72 to a 11 marz
> *


36 to the ass here too, 72 to the nose....I'm not REAL switch happy so a full charge could last a week or two


----------



## badass 64

Looking good Homie!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## GOOT

I see you got it to sit three. :biggrin: 



Did the new batt rack layout help this out??


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by badass 64+Aug 17 2005, 12:00 PM~3642279-->
> 
> 
> 
> Looking good Homie!!! :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks bro...... That rack has been replaced and a new custom battery strap is on the way. I'll be paneling in the trunk and adding mirrors this winter
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-CHIPPIN 64_@Aug 17 2005, 12:20 PM~3642448
> *I see you got it to sit three. :biggrin:
> Did the new batt rack layout help this out??
> *


As a matter of fact it does sit three easier now. The drivers side REALLY tips over but the passenger side can sometimes be a pain :dunno:


----------



## GOOT

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Aug 18 2005, 08:42 AM~3649565
> *
> As a matter of fact it does sit three easier now. The drivers side REALLY tips over but the passenger side can sometimes be a pain :dunno:
> *



Mine does the same thing.Drivers side comes up GOOD.Passenger side struggles a little.Your car turned out real nice James.I hope to get mine looking that good over the winter.


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by CHIPPIN 64_@Aug 18 2005, 07:41 AM~3649700
> *Mine does the same thing.Drivers side comes up GOOD.Passenger side struggles a little.Your car turned out real nice James.I hope to get mine looking that good over the winter.
> 
> 
> *


Damn....

Thanks G uffin: uffin:


----------



## timdog57

That Y-block kinda looks like one of the ones like I make. :0


----------



## demintedvisions

hey im building my first 64 impala im putting basic setup 3 pump 2 to rear chain bridge but i was wondering do i have to change drive shaft on this car didnt on my 65 but i keep reading 64 u do just wondering thank havent played with juice for a few years forgot lot of shit thanks again for ur help


----------



## badass 64

WHAT IT DO? :biggrin:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by badass 64_@Aug 20 2005, 09:43 AM~3661813
> *WHAT IT DO? :biggrin:
> *


Got it on 72 Volts now.......haven't hopped it too much. Gettin' ready to wet-sand it before it hibernates for the winter. Hood & Trunk mirrors also going in....


----------



## GOOT

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Sep 13 2005, 09:27 AM~3803858
> *Got it on 72 Volts now.......haven't hopped it too much. Gettin' ready to wet-sand it before it hibernates for the winter. Hood & Trunk mirrors also going in....
> *


What pumphead you running on the front james?


----------



## Eric




----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by timdog57+Aug 18 2005, 06:24 PM~3653320-->
> 
> 
> 
> That Y-block kinda looks like one of the ones like I make.  :0
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is bro.....
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-CHIPPIN 64_@Sep 13 2005, 12:12 PM~3805536
> *What pumphead you running on the front james?
> *


Marz


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

This is already at the platers :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## T BONE

aint got nuthin on my radical escort :uh:


----------



## GOOT

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Sep 13 2005, 07:22 PM~3807968
> *It is bro.....
> Marz
> *



#9 ???


----------



## Joe6pt0

Damn, i didn't know this thread existed :ugh: 

Looks great :thumbsup: Nice clean trunk, and I see you've done experimented alot with the setup! That's good info for the x frame guys out there to see the different cylinders in rear, etc.  Props


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by CHIPPIN 64+Sep 14 2005, 06:44 AM~3811740-->
> 
> 
> 
> #9 ???
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep, sorry...#9
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Joe5pt0_@Sep 14 2005, 06:57 AM~3811767
> *Damn, i didn't know this thread existed :ugh:
> 
> Looks great :thumbsup: Nice clean trunk, and I see you've done experimented alot with the setup! That's good info for the x frame guys out there to see the different cylinders in rear, etc.  Props
> *


Thanks man...appreciate the comments


----------



## GOOT

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Sep 14 2005, 01:13 PM~3813005
> *Yep, sorry...#9
> Thanks man...appreciate the comments
> *



Cool man.I just switched from a #11 down to a #9 and DAMN!!! what a difference.Im running 84 volts to the motor and it springs right up now.It worked ok with the #11 but cant hold a candle to the #9 on the voltage.


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by CHIPPIN 64_@Sep 14 2005, 11:48 AM~3813268
> *Cool man.I just switched from a #11 down to a #9 and DAMN!!! what a difference.Im running 84 volts to the motor and it springs right up now.It worked ok with the #11 but cant hold a candle to the #9 on the voltage.
> *


No shit....that much of a difference?? Got any new pics


----------



## GOOT

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Sep 14 2005, 08:00 PM~3815957
> *No shit....that much of a difference?? Got any new pics
> *


Big difference.I also took off my slowdown valve,put a #8 return line instead of the #6,and got rid of some 90 degree fittings. I think that might have helped too. :biggrin: 

I'll have to get my girl to come over and take some new pics of my setup and some chippin pics.


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

:biggrin: 


FINALLY getting it cut & buffed......also changing the battery rack AGAIN


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Just an upload


----------



## PLANETGETLOW




----------



## spinner

hey bro, i'm new to the game and about to install my first hydro street kit on a 63 very soon. what sort of batteries did you use? any ones to steer clear of? i'm in oz so hoping you can let me know of some good brands of batts that are available worldwide.


----------



## STREET SWEEPAZ

> _Originally posted by spinner_@May 3 2006, 04:18 AM~5361354
> *hey bro, i'm new to the game and about to install my first hydro street kit on a 63 very soon.  what sort of batteries did you use?  any ones to steer clear of?  i'm in oz so hoping you can let me know of some good brands of batts that are available worldwide.
> *




Well,,, I run Interstate batteries for the fact that they are local ....... I also set up a deal to where we could get Blem batteries at a very low cost according to how many batteries that you buy ...... Anywhere from $50-$60 is average for a single battery & as low as $35+tax if you buy around 16+ batteries............... 

I would suggest that you stay away from a discontinued batteries & have the sales people test your batts prior to buying...... Our interstate dealer is a very cool guy & with building a good relationship with him - Everyone around me now seems to enjoy the benefit the savings too............

Batteries plus SUCKS !!!! & I wouldnt suggest WalMart deep cycles but, I think the return policy is decent on them ................. You want to look for Cold cranking amps & Amp reserve ... the higher the numbers - The better ................. More CCA's for hopping / More Amp reserve for more play time is a good way to think of it .....


----------



## STREET SWEEPAZ

James !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Whats up man ???? Short time no hear from you ....


Nice choice on wheels ......... WHo you get them from ?? LMK









2004 Pics !!!!!!!!!!! I was fooled .......................... :0  


* Whats going on around the 4th - 15th Homie ????????? I plan on Setting up a small car show/ B-day party for me around that time - The casino sponsored the hopper truck last year & i still owe them a better performance this year so .....A small turnout ( With or without a car ) would be great ................... LMK


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by STREET SWEEPAZ_@May 3 2006, 05:40 AM~5361374
> *James !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Whats up man ???? Short time no hear from you ....
> Nice choice on wheels ......... WHo you get them from ?? LMK
> 2004 Pics !!!!!!!!!!! I was fooled .......................... :0
> * Whats going on around the 4th - 15th Homie ????????? I plan on Setting up a small car show/ B-day party for me around that time - The casino sponsored the hopper truck last year & i still owe them a better performance this year so .....A small turnout ( With or without a car ) would be great ................... LMK
> *


4th-15th of June? I'll be in CanCun on business   

You happen to have a set of accums out your way Bob?


----------



## Volv_lo




----------



## PLANETGETLOW

uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## 59Impala

good ass info here....I built my whole system off this thread.


----------



## northwestG

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Jan 30 2004, 09:52 AM~1577820
> *****Update****
> 
> 
> I also notched out the center channel on the frame with a torch. I cut out approx. 6-8 inches so the drive-line won't rub, then I used a grinder to smooth the edges.
> 
> *


didnt removing the center channel weaken the frame alot with out re enforing it

btw i only got to the 3rd page so far if u strengthened it later let me kno

do u usually need to cut out that center part of the xmember for the drive line when installin juice i am about to do my cutlass?


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by northwestG_@May 4 2006, 12:35 AM~5367166
> *didnt removing the center channel weaken the frame alot with out re enforing it
> 
> btw i only got to the 3rd page so far if u strengthened it later let me kno
> 
> do u usually need to cut out that center part of the xmember for the drive line when installin juice i am about to do my cutlass?
> *


Actually my frame is plated on 3 sides - Bottom, left, and right.

You DO NOT have to cut out or notch the frame if your lockup isn't high
enough to affect it. I just kept going higher, and higher, and higher :biggrin:


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

> _Originally posted by 59Impala_@May 3 2006, 08:39 PM~5365568
> *good ass info here....I built my whole system off this thread.
> *




same here, i give u all my props :thumbsup:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by 59Impala+May 3 2006, 07:39 PM~5365568-->
> 
> 
> 
> good ass info here....I built my whole system off this thread.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-64_EC_STYLE_@May 4 2006, 09:17 AM~5368189
> *same here, i give u all my props :thumbsup:
> *




Thanks to both of you, actually that's what I hoped the thread would provide!!

I guess I'll update this topic in the near future, I changed the config again :uh:


----------



## Eric




----------



## RALPH_DOGG

good shit...any recent updates???


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

small ass world i just bought a setup from "cadillacart" too


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Mar 4 2007, 08:11 PM~7406120
> *good shit...any recent updates???
> *


Actually it's getting a frame off treatment. I'm starting on the frame once the snow thaws. Hope to have the frame completed by this summer and next winter I'll begin the "transfer" process. 




> _Originally posted by GRINGO_CONNECT_@Mar 4 2007, 10:42 PM~7407272
> *small ass world i just bought a setup from "cadillacart" too
> *


I was wondering if he was still around....


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

caddilacart....member since 2001....only like 300 posts ........i couldnt believe it!......ya man hes real cool cat!


----------



## Silentdawg

bump!


----------



## LaidbackLuis

Good thread no doubt...


----------



## socapots

this was a damn good topic. learnt alot from it too.. get some fresh pics up...


----------



## Chaotic Lows




----------



## Airborne

I love that car man.


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Thanks fellas

The new topic should be pretty elaborate, but it's a few months away. I'm just gonna ride again this summer, and take the interior back to stock.

This winter is will get full treatment and by next spring it should be a pretty clean street car


----------



## tofnlow

heres some updates guys this will be all gone by saturday








and im saving this for you J


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by tofnlow_@Mar 6 2007, 04:27 PM~7421272
> *heres some updates guys this will be all gone by saturday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and im saving this for you J
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Jezus Christ........ :0 :0


----------



## lowrider63

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Apr 12 2006, 01:19 AM~5222220
> *Just an upload
> *


nice wheels


----------



## socapots

> _Originally posted by tofnlow_@Mar 6 2007, 03:27 PM~7421272
> *heres some updates guys this will be all gone by saturday
> *


damnman.. i didnt think u were the lab lite kinda guy.. lol. 
just buggin man. good to meet u the other day.


----------



## tofnlow

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Mar 7 2007, 04:59 PM~7430749
> *damnman.. i didnt think u were the lab lite kinda guy.. lol.
> just buggin man. good to meet u the other day.
> *


fuck when im at work i gotta dress the part


----------



## lowrider 4 life

> _Originally posted by tofnlow_@Mar 7 2007, 08:28 PM~7431961
> *fuck when im at work i gotta dress the part
> *



hahaha


----------



## gizmoscustoms




----------



## REV. chuck

TTT


----------



## ROBERTO G




----------



## beemc

:thumbsup:


----------



## i_did_it

> _Originally posted by PIMPOLOGY_@Nov 30 2004, 07:41 AM~2460856
> *shits tight as a mofo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this topic needs some skin so heres a little gift
> *


ttt for good old times :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by i_did_it_@Sep 14 2009, 04:20 AM~15073787
> *ttt for good old times  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


:0 :0


----------



## socapots

haha..


----------



## KDM66

IM STARTING ON MY 63 THANKS FOR ALL THE POSTS AND PICS HOW HARD WAS IT TO DO 3 SIDES OF FRAME WITH OUT REMOVING IT MINE


----------



## Madd-Dogg

GREAT TOPIC! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## KDM66

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Feb 2 2004, 11:05 AM~1587477
> *Notched out the X-Frame (Roughly 4-6 Inches)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rear Hyme Joint (COIL NOT YET INSTALLED)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HEY ON THIS SECOND PIC YOU DIDN`T GO POWER BALLS ON THE LOWER CONTROL ARMS AND WHAT ABOUT THE PAN BAR


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by KDM66+Sep 14 2009, 10:23 PM~15083403-->
> 
> 
> 
> IM STARTING ON MY 63 THANKS FOR ALL THE POSTS AND PICS HOW HARD  WAS IT TO DO 3 SIDES OF FRAME WITH OUT REMOVING IT  MINE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wasn't too bad but in hindsight, just do the whole frame and be done with it.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-KDM66_@Sep 18 2009, 12:30 AM~15115733
> *HEY ON THIS SECOND PIC YOU DIDN`T GO POWER BALLS ON THE LOWER CONTROL ARMS AND WHAT ABOUT THE PAN BAR
> *


I started with hym-joints but eventually went to powerballs, a 3-link, and removed the panhard bar because I went with 14" strokes.

With 10" strokes you can keep the panhard.


----------



## KDM66

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Sep 18 2009, 10:42 AM~15118235
> *Wasn't too bad but in hindsight, just do the whole frame and be done with it.
> I started with hym-joints but eventually went to powerballs, a 3-link, and removed the panhard bar because I went with 14" strokes.
> 
> With 10" strokes you can keep the panhard.
> *


COOL THANKS THATS WHAT I Wanted to know im going 10 for now till i wrap my other frame and powerball from the start hows the car holding up


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by KDM66_@Sep 18 2009, 03:42 PM~15120599
> *COOL THANKS THATS WHAT I Wanted to know im going 10 for now till i wrap my other frame and powerball from the start    hows the car holding up
> *


I sold it back in 2007. I only 3 wheeled MAYBE 6 times and never hopped it so there wasn't anything wrong with it.


----------



## aguilera620

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Feb 2 2004, 10:05 AM~1587477
> *Notched out the X-Frame (Roughly 4-6 Inches)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rear Hyme Joint (COIL NOT YET INSTALLED)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


u think u could still 3 wheel with the hyme joints? because im gonna put those in my cutlass.


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

A bump for ole times sake. Man a lot has changed since I started this topic. I’ve been through ALOT of cars since this 64. Life is trippy . If there are any OG posters still here, let me know.

really sucks that the old image host server didn’t roll over my images. I has everything in this topic for a DIY install


----------



## Kiloz

PLANETGETLOW said:


> A bump for ole times sake. Man a lot has changed since I started this topic. I’ve been through ALOT of cars since this 64. Life is trippy . If there are any OG posters still here, let me know.
> 
> really sucks that the old image host server didn’t roll over my images. I has everything in this topic for a DIY install


I Know how to get the Photobucket water stamp off photos. As far as dead links we are out of luck.


----------



## moorevisual

Kiloz said:


> I Know how to get the Photobucket water stamp off photos. As far as dead links we are out of luck.


How do you get the watermark offf?


----------

